# Free First in Series on Kobo



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanted to make sure that everyone was aware of FREE FIRST IN SERIES, a promotional spot on Kobo that we have been able to use to help authors gain some traction on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Collection/free-first-in-series

It doesn't always work, but many of the books that have gained a healthy number of downloads have typically converted into sales. Stats show that if, for example, 10,000 people download a free book, less than 1000 of them will actually OPEN the eBook, and maybe 70% of them will actually finish the book in a 3-4 week period. HOWEVER, of the people who finish the book, we've seen conversion rates of as high as 54% where the reader goes on to buy one or more books from that author. And sometimes, that's all it takes for an author whose titles haven't been moving to gain a little traction and slowly build an audience.

If you have a book that's perma-FREE at Kobo and the first book in a series, please feel free to post it here (including covers makes things quicker). I'll keep dipping in to follow comments this list and making recommendations for forthcoming titles to be added to our landing page.

If you have a first book in series that you are planning on making free at Kobo, share that too - (but please be clear it's a limited thing and do try to give some lead time for merchandise planning). And don't forget, that, within Kobo Writing Life (www.kobo.com/writinglife) there's a price promo tool you can use to enter your planned price promo into our system weeks in advance if you're doing a timed price promo or timed free promo.

Thanks

Mark from Kobo


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This is an awesome page.

There is one thing I still don't understand, though. When I go to the Kobo shop main page, how does one find the First in series free page? Because in the Aus store I can see no way that a customer could get to the page when browsing. Or is it something that is mailed out only?

I think it should be somewhere a customer could easily find it, because the more books you give away, the more books you sell.


----------



## nobody_important (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the opportunity. I have a perma-free contemporary romance novel on Kobo right now.

Cover:










Kobo link http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000000300


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> This is an awesome page.
> 
> There is one thing I still don't understand, though. When I go to the Kobo shop main page, how does one find the First in series free page? Because in the Aus store I can see no way that a customer could get to the page when browsing. Or is it something that is mailed out only?
> 
> I think it should be somewhere a customer could easily find it, because the more books you give away, the more books you sell.


He said in another thread somewhere that it is used as part of their marketing emails currently and does not yet have a permanent home on their front pages. I suggested that it get a permanent home, and I think it will some day.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> He said in another thread somewhere that it is used as part of their marketing emails currently and does not yet have a permanent home on their front pages. I suggested that it get a permanent home, and I think it will some day.


OK, I must have missed that. Sheesh. I think I spend enough time at this place already.

Yes, I think it would be good to have an easily linkable home for that page.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, Mark! I saw the free first promo a couple weeks ago and had on my to-do to find out how to submit. The Discovery of Socket Greeny is the first free in a trilogy.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-discovery-of-socket-greeny


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Mark. Here's mine: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hard-duty


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, how cool! Thank you, Mark!

I have one here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/broken-angel-9

(oh and missed the bit about the cover... here it is  )


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is mine, thanks! 

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/nightmarz-asylum


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Would love this opportunity! I'm a Kobo user myself and it frustrates me I haven't been able to gain traction on Kobo yet. Thanks so much for this.

Here is the first free in my series: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-tease


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Mark! This is an awesome idea  I have never been able to figure out how to sell well on Kobo, not even with two perma-free books published through Writing Life, which are parts 1 in a series. One of them is here (young adult / dystopian):

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-island-the-island-series-1

and another one is here (erotic romance):

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fly-you-to-the-moon-1

I really hope you can feature them in a future Free First in Series feature!


----------



## jkswift (Jul 13, 2011)

Excellent Mark! Thanks for posting this.

Here's the first of my historical fiction 2-book series: The Forest Knights. http://store.kobobooks.com/en-uk/ebook/altdorf-the-forest-knights


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

HI Mark, I have Haunted on Bourbon Street. It's the first in my bestselling series:










It can be listed under romance (paranormal) or fantasy
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/haunted-on-bourbon-street-a-paranormal-romance-book-1


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome Mark! Here's my perma-free title. All the rest of the books in the series are available on KOBO as well.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/contamination-1


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the consideration, Mark. Here's book one of my science fiction series.










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rogue-hunter-inquest


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Passing In The Night is the perma-free prelude to The Pericles Conspiracy.

Link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/passing-in-the-night


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Some amazing looking books have been posted, which will be great for adding them into the rotating schedule -- (and, as already mentioned, FIRST FREE IN SERIES doesn't yet have a permanent home - it comes up dynamically in different territories and is included in particular email blasts and other direct marketing campaigns)

Keep posting - and thanks for including links to the books on Kobo - makes it that much easier to grab and record them for our list.

Mark


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, lol I'm glad I clicked the link first as my permafree is on there. That might help explain why I've seen the sales increase on the other two books in the series on Kobo.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity, Mark! I'd love to get more visibility on Kobo.

The first in my New Zealand historical fiction series: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sentence-of-marriage-promises-to-keep-book-1


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Mark Leslie said:


> I wanted to make sure that everyone was aware of FREE FIRST IN SERIES, a promotional spot on Kobo that we have been able to use to help authors gain some traction on Kobo.
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Collection/free-first-in-series
> 
> ...


The conversion rate you mentioned works for short stories as well as for series. My perma-FREE short story, "A Perfect Nanny," is the first story in a book of short stories. It's now #35 in the Free Kindle Store in the UK and #1 in Women's Fiction and #1 in Family Life. The result is that my other books are beginning to sell in the UK. I didn't do any promos in the UK for "A Perfect Nanny," so I'm guessing that what attracted readers is the cover. "A Perfect Nanny" is free on Kobo. Here is the link:

http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/a-perfect-nanny

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity, Mark. I have a couple of permafree books there. This is one of them:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/secret-words


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark Leslie said:


> Thanks, everyone! Some amazing looking books have been posted, which will be great for adding them into the rotating schedule -- (and, as already mentioned, FIRST FREE IN SERIES doesn't yet have a permanent home - it comes up dynamically in different territories and is included in particular email blasts and other direct marketing campaigns)
> 
> Keep posting - and thanks for including links to the books on Kobo - makes it that much easier to grab and record them for our list.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark!

Love that you're posting here. I love Kobo. It's been huge for me and so supportive.

As a user, the idea of things appearing dynamically and not having a permanent home drives me cuckoo for cocoapuffs. When I find something I like I want/need to be able to find it again. I think that's one part of the shopping experience theory that I don't quite understand. I need consistency in site navigation, esp. when there are thousands and thousands of products. Having great lists or libraries that I discover only to never be able to find them again creates a frustrating user experience. Does that make sense?

Thank you so much for being open to ideas and so hands-on with the site and the KWL authors. It's inspiring!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

> As a user, the idea of things appearing dynamically and not having a permanent home drives me cuckoo for cocoapuffs. When I find something I like I want/need to be able to find it again.


Pretty much this.

As a user, I'm resistant to the idea to be told when to buy what, but I do love collecting links of stuff so that I can browse at the time when I decide that I want to buy something.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Howdy Mark! Thank you for this! I've enjoyed working with Kobo and have a few permafrees there. Here's one of 'em-- it's the first in a series:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ravaged-by-the-pack

Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## ZombieEater (Nov 2, 2010)

What a cool opportunity. Here's mine (first of a 4-book series):

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-lamp-the-lamp-series-book-1


----------



## Michelle Maibelle (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Here's mine, a gay romance:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-boy-with-the-beautiful-eyes-part-1


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for a great opportunity. I'd like to add Reprobate - A Katla Novel (Amsterdam Assassin Series 1) to the roster.

Link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/reprobate










I've changed the price on Kobo to 0.00 for at least the next two months.

Thanks again.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for the opportunity, Mark.

I have a paranormal romance that can be listed under Fantasy, Romance or Teen/YA. It's the 1st in my bestselling trilogy:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-medium

Under my other name, I have a mystery:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/live-and-let-lie


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I was wondering how to get into this! Love it! Here's my permafree first in the series, Land of No Angels.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/land-of-no-angels


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey!!!  I applied a long time ago, and they just stuck mine up!  AWESOME!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Mark,

Thieves at Heart the first novel in my wife's fantasy series is permafree on Kobo here - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/thieves-at-heart


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for this great opportunity!

Apprentice, the first book of my series A Wizard's Life, is free on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/apprentice-2/tqHufv8XE0KfxPwTvz0vvg

Eric.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Hi Mark, I've been wondering for a while how to get onto this page! In any case, I have a perma-free sci-fi book that's the first in a series, so if you've got room in that genre, I'd be happy to get it listed.

Here's the link: *Star Wanderers: Outworlder (Part I)**

And here's the cover:










Thanks!*


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Mark. Permafree first in series. Genre: Paranormal Romance

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/becoming-red










Appreciate the opportunity


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dog-aliens-1


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

My free first in series is Theta Waves episode 1: Phoenix

Love to have the opportunity to display it. Thanks for the info!

there are some stunning covers in this thread. Checking many of them out for my ereader

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/phoenix-23


----------



## mrforbes (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a permafree first in series on Kobo. Genre is Fantasy.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/his-dark-empire-tears-of-blood-book-one-1










Thank you for your consideration, Mark.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Monique said:


> As a user...I need consistency in site navigation, esp. when there are thousands and thousands of products. Having great lists or libraries that I discover only to never be able to find them again creates a frustrating user experience. Does that make sense?


Monique - what you and Patty said - I HEAR you! And if it were up to me . . . . but you can be assured that I am complaining on your behalf. My team is working at ensuring a permanent home for the FREE list as well as KOBO NEXT.

And, thanks, everyone, for posting lots of amazing titles -- they have been collected and will be scheduled into feature spots. Hoping it helps you find more traction on Kobo.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark Leslie said:


> Monique - what you and Patty said - I HEAR you! And if it were up to me . . . . but you can be assured that I am complaining on your behalf. My team is working at ensuring a permanent home for the FREE list as well as KOBO NEXT.
> 
> And, thanks, everyone, for posting lots of amazing titles -- they have been collected and will be scheduled into feature spots. Hoping it helps you find more traction on Kobo.


 You're the best.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with Monique that it's really awesome to see you here interacting with us. This does so much to improve our Kobo seller experience.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> And, thanks, everyone, for posting lots of amazing titles -- they have been collected and will be scheduled into feature spots. Hoping it helps you find more traction on Kobo.


Thank you, Mark, for making Kobo an interesting retailer and publishing partner.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Mark!

Glad to see you've expanded the FREE FIRST to hold a horror section. I know that book one of the TATTERDEMON TRILOGY has been on the FREE FIRST in the past but I'll mention it here in case any kboard readers are also Kobo users.

I'm getting a couple of more series lined up and I fully intend to set up a free first for them as well.










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/revenant


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Mark. Here's my book. http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/seven-days-from-sunday-an-mp-5-cia-thriller-book-1


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, Mark. I had no idea about this part of KWL. I go there and upload my books and check my sales (usually none), but don't explore much else. I was totally bummed when you guys lost access to Goodreads reviews that I even stopped browsing for books on your service. I have family in Canada, so publishing direct to Kobo has been important to me (even though they have not taken the opportunity to download my books--evidently I need to get my trade paperbacks into Chapters to get their interest).

Here is my permafree, first in a series of 7 novellas (4 published so far), available at Kobo:
Manic Monday
Robert Michael
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/manic-monday-the-jake-monday-chronicles-1


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Here's a permafree book for ya': http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-bring-the-fire-part-i-wolves










It was published on Smashwords... to be featured do I have to republish everything with Kobo?


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

C. Gockel said:


> .....It was published on Smashwords... to be featured do I have to republish everything with Kobo?


Good question. To be featured in this particular promo spot, we don't care if you come direct to Kobo via Kobo Writing Life or via a third party distributor (or even a mainstream publisher) - we're just happy to have your books available to Kobo customers. We MIGHT, however, occasionally show favoritism towards titles that come direct through KWL (just being honest with the fact that we're human, and humans tend to be partial to certain things . . . . my team being the Kobo Writing Life team, you can imagine how easy it might be for us to automatically gravitate towards or focus on certain titles.......however, we do our best to be open to everyone) -- That being said, for some of the other promo opportunities that come up, those can typically only be offered directly to whomever the vendor of record is (ie, if you come direct, YOU are the vendor of record), not due to any attempt to be exclusionary, but merely due to basic logistics.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, Mark, here's my permafree, "Lovers and Beloveds" http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lovers-and-beloveds










Belongs in fantasy. Thank you!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of putting my first book (#Berlin45) on Kobo and making it free.  It's part of a series (Hashtag Histories) that is non-sequential and not numbered.

Would it still qualify for this promotion?


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Here is my free first in series (permafree). Sunshine Hunter is the first in a series of six.

Thank you!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sunshine-hunter


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Philip Gibson said:


> I'm thinking of putting my first book (#Berlin45) on Kobo and making it free. It's part of a series (Hashtag Histories) that is non-sequential and not numbered.
> 
> Would it still qualify for this promotion?


Hey Phillip. I've got a paperback copy of #Berlin45. That's a really cool idea and I would DEFINITELY call it a series.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Philip Gibson said:


> I'm thinking of putting my first book (#Berlin45) on Kobo and making it free. It's part of a series (Hashtag Histories) that is non-sequential and not numbered.
> 
> Would it still qualify for this promotion?


Hey Philip - yes, it would qualify - this is a unique case where the series could be read in any order - the key (from our POV) is that we provide the customer with a great book they can check out for free and the desire is they like it so much they go ahead and buy one (or more) of the other titles in the series. (If that happens, all of us win - the reader, the retailer and the author!)


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Phillip. I've got a paperback copy of #Berlin45. That's a really cool idea and I would DEFINITELY call it a series.


Wow! Thank you. Thank you so much.

Made my day to hear that.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Mark Leslie said:


> Hey Philip - yes, it would qualify - this is a unique case where the series could be read in any order - the key (from our POV) is that we provide the customer with a great book they can check out for free and the desire is they like it so much they go ahead and buy one (or more) of the other titles in the series. (If that happens, all of us win - the reader, the retailer and the author!)


Thanks. How many books in the series would need to be available on Kobo to qualify for this promotion?

Philip


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent opportunity! Here is mine. It's called Prey and is the first book in my Montana Wolves shifter romance series:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prey-26

And then I have this one under another pen name, book one in my McDaniels Brother NA series:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fix-you-bash-and-olivia-book-one-of-three


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Hi Mark,

My perma-free Mystery/Thriller is Elusive (first of four book series). I'd love for it to be included in the promo.


Thanks for posting here and checking back in. We appreciate it!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/elusive


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Philip Gibson said:


> Thanks. How many books in the series would need to be available on Kobo to qualify for this promotion?
> 
> Philip


You need at least one more book that has an actual price - we want customers to find great things to read that are free, but ideally, we want them to move on to buy the books from authors that they like because they got to check them out risk free. Of course, the more, the merrier. Some of the tests and studies we've run on this type of feature show an "Oscar Wilde" type return on investment in that "nothing succeeds like excess" -- not sure why -- could it be that customers are more likely to take a chance on an author they don't know if they see that the author has been producing and has a "wealth" of material? A certain small percentage of customers actually go and buy one or more other titles at the same time they grab the free one (Karmic reward?) - most, however, don't buy the 2nd until they read the 1st one - that's where the majority of the bump comes from . . . .


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mark Leslie said:


> You need at least one more book that has an actual price - we want customers to find great things to read that are free, but ideally, we want them to move on to buy the books from authors that they like because they got to check them out risk free. Of course, the more, the merrier. Some of the tests and studies we've run on this type of feature show an "Oscar Wilde" type return on investment in that "nothing succeeds like excess" -- not sure why -- could it be that customers are more likely to take a chance on an author they don't know if they see that the author has been producing and has a "wealth" of material? A certain small percentage of customers actually go and buy one or more other titles at the same time they grab the free one (Karmic reward?) - most, however, don't buy the 2nd until they read the 1st one - that's where the majority of the bump comes from . . . .


When I was talking to agents about traditional style publishing - they told me that they found that readers do not trust authors with less than 4 or 5 books out. No idea if its true, but sounds like you are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> When I was talking to agents about traditional style publishing - they told me that they found that readers do not trust authors with less than 4 or 5 books out. No idea if its true, but sounds like you are experiencing the same thing.


I wouldn't doubt it. Not really sure if that's the case, but an author with multiple titles suggests a quality presence, someone who has been writing for a while - maybe it's a subconscious Malcolm Gladwell 10,000 hours type thing -- who knows. Could be the old "hey there's a mob of people standing here looking at something, perhaps I'll look at it too" mentality that translates to seeing an author has a number of titles. Whatever it is, it seems to work.

Thus, the age old advice still rings true - the best way to sell your first book is to write your second book.......I'm sure most of you are already familiar with WRITE. PUBLISH. REPEAT by the SPP guys (No, not "Write Publisher Pete!" Don't write him, he never writes back.....#insidejokeforSPPlisteners), but that seems to have worked well for them and their bazillion words written in 2013.......(their sales on Kobo continued to climb the more titles that they freed from the bounds of the "Select" program)


----------



## lotus rose (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the opportunity!
Here's the first in my fantasy series, The Poniworld Chronicles.









http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/machoponi-a-prance-with-death-poniworld-chronicles-1-1


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

The first in my contemporary romance series is free.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/teasing-trent


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Mark, "Year of the Chick" is free as a first in the series, with two subsequent novels and a short story that go with it. Thanks for considering!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/year-of-the-chick


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

I have two free fantasy books on Kobo:

High Witch:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/high-witch-high-witch-book-1-2

Myriad:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/myriad-prentor-book-1-2

Note they are distributed via Draft2Digital.


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Mark. I would love to get some traction on Kobo. My permafree is the first in my mystery series. 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-good-man-gone


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I can definitely see why you'd want to give priority to books that are published on your platform. As an author I've sold less on Kobo in two years than I have sold at Google in one month--and had more downloads at FreeeBooks.net. I guess I don't know what to expect for the extra effort.

Maybe if you wow me with the results of a Free First in Series promotion I'll want to do it though!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

Do you get more sales with Kobo if you go direct than if you go via an aggregator? I have to use someone like Draft2Digital to go to Barnes & Noble because I'm Australian, so I use them for Apple and Kobo as well to make things easier for me. But I hardly sell at all at Kobo and I don't know what my free download figures are (D2D doesn't report Kobo free downloads).

If you're more likely to get sales at Kobo if you go direct I guess I'd switch, but I'm not sure if that's the case. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

What a great idea!
Here's my freebie. There will be 12- 4 are up already, releasing a part every other week. I'd be a contemporary romance or new adult or erotic romance, wherever you can fit me. And I have yet to figure out how to put a cover (or any pict) up on here, so please excuse the link only:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/memoirs-of-a-vanilla-with-sprinkles

It's a diff pen name though- Patience Hellsmith. 
And thank you!


----------



## roy le coeur (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Mark,
Excellent promo idea. If it's ok I've got a first free in a Y/A mystery trilogy
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sunshine-shadows-book-1-1


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Mark:

Here's the first in my Dark Tales series (cover's in my signature here).

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-tales-evolume-one

ETA: HA! I didn't realize eVolume Two of said series is being promoted by Kobo on this very site. Very cool. Thanks


----------



## Scott Haworth (Mar 16, 2012)

Mark,

Dark Moonlighting is the first in a five book series: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-moonlighting

Thanks for taking the time to consider it.

-Scott


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, Mark!

Perma-freebie novella starts off my Wyoming Wildflowers series:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wyoming-wildflowers-the-beginning










~ ~ ~

Question: So, a book that's going to be free for, say, a month could also be eligible with sufficient notice?


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Caught your guest spot at 2014 Writers of the Future Awards Event. Nice work, good speech.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Patricia McLinn said:


> Question: So, a book that's going to be free for, say, a month could also be eligible with sufficient notice?


Yes, Patricia - so long as we know the start and end date of how long it'll be free, we can schedule it in. We do schedule it to try to ensure that there are always fresh and new titles being featured, partially to give as many different writers a chance for exposure and finding an audience and partially to keep new titles and authors for customers to discover.

The best way to set that time-frame for FREE is to use the built-in PRICE SCHEDULING TOOL...

http://kobowritinglife.com/2013/11/07/kwl-price-scheduling-tool-now-live/

You can also use this to schedule price changes for BookBub style price promos - that way you don't need to be logged in at midnight and trying to get the change done at exactly the right time. When set in advance the price change ques up on the server ahead of time and does that waiting for you.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Caught your guest spot at 2014 Writers of the Future Awards Event. Nice work, good speech.


Thanks, Martyn. Glad you liked it. I was particularly impressed with myself when I didn't trip while walking across the stage. 

But in all seriousness, it was so wonderful spending the week hanging out with such a great group of writers from around the world. That type of thing (going to conferences to spend time with writers), remains my favorite benefit of my role at Kobo.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> Thanks, Martyn. Glad you liked it. I was particularly impressed with myself when I didn't trip while walking across the stage.
> 
> But in all seriousness, it was so wonderful spending the week hanging out with such a great group of writers from around the world. That type of thing (going to conferences to spend time with writers), remains my favorite benefit of my role at Kobo.


Brings back memories. I was there (and on that stage) in 2011.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> Thanks, Martyn. Glad you liked it. I was particularly impressed with myself when I didn't trip while walking across the stage.


Well, I speak in public at seminars and workshops myself, so I'm pretty critical of performances, but you didn't stumble and your joke went down well, so you did good.



Mark Leslie said:


> But in all seriousness, it was so wonderful spending the week hanging out with such a great group of writers from around the world. That type of thing (going to conferences to spend time with writers), remains my favorite benefit of my role at Kobo.


I can imagine. Enjoy yourself.

By the way, do you have some sort of list so we can see when our book is listed? Or can we join a list who receives these emails?


----------



## Windvein (Sep 26, 2012)

Deleted due to forum changes.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Windvein said:


> It seems l'm late to the party, but would love to add Scary Mary to the list if possible.
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/scary-mary


There's no LATE TO THE PARTY here, Windvein - I've already captured the books listed and slid them over to the merchandising team - not all of them will appear in the FREE FIRST IN SERIES list right away, but they'll get posted over time. Every few days we'll be coming back to this KBoards chain to look at updates and to add titles to our "to read" list for this spot.

And, Martyn - great question - there are often so many moving parts in terms of what titles get featured or included where that there currently isn't a for sure way to let you know when your titles have been added to one of the lists. Chances are, if your FREE downloads go up unexpectedly for some unknown reason and you didn't recently buy a BOOKBUB placement for it, it might be because you were included on the FREE FIRST IN SERIES. 

I just checked and saw that there are currently titles by several of you already added to the various lists......fingers crossed that it helps you get some traction.....

Something I'll suggest everyone who posted to this list do (in order to help out your fellow posters), is go through and download the FREE books posted by your fellow authors - heck, while you're at it, download YOUR BOOK to your reader account, too. (Don't worry, it's free - if you have a Kobo Writing Life account, you automatically have a Kobo reader account.) What this will do (besides the Karmic value of helping a fellow author) is begin to create some movement and increased "temperature" on the titles listed, as well as generate algorithmic relationships to our back end recommendation engines. (And yes, like Amazon, those auto-generated relationships keep changing and don't always behave the same way - various A/B testing is always ongoing trying to determine what recommendations work best to lead to increased sales . . . but it never hurts to try . . .


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not really sure I'd want people to download my free book just because they want to get the algos moving or something. How useful would those recommendations be if a bunch of my downloads came from other authors whose tastes and also-bought books might have nothing to with my titles?  I mean, I appreciate the idea of helping each other, but I would hope that people would download my titles because they are interested in the series, not because they are an author and want reciprocation. 

As a suggestion, making the First Free in Series thing permanent on the site and giving it an easy link to link to would be awesome. I'd love to direct readers there, but I can't ever seem to find it.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

DougSolter said:


> Thanks for the opportunity, Mark! I hear you on a lot of writer's podcasts and I'm a big fan of Kobo's Writing Life program.
> 
> Here's the first free book in my series SKID. It's only perma-free in a few Kobo territories. I don't know if you can only do these recommendations to readers on a region-by-region basis, but if so...SKID is free on Kobo's Canada, Europe, Australia, and NZ markets.
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/skid


Great question, Doug - I'm afraid we can't currently consider adding it because the FREE FIRST IN SERIES collection is Worldwide and isn't restricted to or divided into particular regions. We may, in future, split the promo landing page into different regions (and we are in the process of building similar pages for other languages, starting with FRENCH - we are Canadian, and Canada's other official language is French, and my EUR manager is based in Paris, and we have an excellent partnership with retailer FNAC in France), but again, there's no territorial divisions with a list like this. IE, if we added it to first free in series, it would still be visible to our US customers, and they would see the $5.99 price and that would cause obvious upset.

One possible solution - but it results in extra work and two editions of the book and is confusing to manage. If you created a separate US edition and when publishing that one; done by removing all territories but US from that, and price it at $5.99. If you also modified territory rights in the current ISBN you linked to (Kobo dummy ISBN 1230000008702) so that US was de-selected (ie, it wouldn't appear at all to US customers), that might work. We could test that. What should happen is that everyone in ROW would see the book as normal on FREE FIRST IN SERIES, but US customers wouldn't see your title - it wouldn't exist to them) That gets a bit tricky though, and is more the way that the big publishers work, which is why their books are rarely ever considered for any of the global promo spots like this one that are easily managed in a single list and the customer experience is consistent across the board -- ie, it gives indie authors and smaller publishers a nice advantage......


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> I'm not really sure I'd want people to download my free book just because they want to get the algos moving or something. How useful would those recommendations be if a bunch of my downloads came from other authors whose tastes and also-bought books might have nothing to with my titles? I mean, I appreciate the idea of helping each other, but I would hope that people would download my titles because they are interested in the series, not because they are an author and want reciprocation.
> 
> As a suggestion, making the First Free in Series thing permanent on the site and giving it an easy link to link to would be awesome. I'd love to direct readers there, but I can't ever seem to find it.


Excellent point. Perhaps the suggestion only holds true if it's a title that intrigues or draws a person's interest. I know I have already downloaded a few titles that popped up here because they actually caught my eye and made me want to check them out. So I added them to my library, knowing I'll eventually check them out (heck, having been a bookseller for more than 20 years, I still have Advanced Reader Copies from twelve years ago I haven't opened yet, but will one day) and that it'll help the author by providing their title extra "temperature."

In terms of the perma-free home, I've been worked on that and trying to establish one. Some "red tape" things are much tougher to fight through than others.

In the meantime, here's the landing page link for FREE FIRST IN SERIES

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Collection/free-first-in-series

And this landing page (that some third party affiliates had been linking to - although, admittedly, 98% of the third party cites all link only to Amazon) auto-directs to it...

www.kobo.com/free-ebooks


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Mark, Thanks for posting the first book in my Marblestone Mansion series this week. Yesterday was my highest sales day in a long time.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the perma-links, Mark!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Since I'm not late to the party after all...

_All Fall Down_, the first in my fantasy romance Tales of the Latter Kingdoms series, is free on Kobo:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/all-fall-down-1


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

How cool is this? Thanks, Mark!!

I would love to have this permafree featured... Readers elsewhere seem to love it, but I've noticed that my Kobo sales often lag until a series is finished. So I'm worried that readers there are missing out as I intro installments at 99¢.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/trapped-by-a-dangerous-man


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting my book!


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Would love my book posted too, 1st book in my fantasy series:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/web-of-the-spider-queen

Thank you!


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Mark,

If you're still checking this thread, the first book in my Mom Con series [a heist series featuring a single mom] is free on Kobo.
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mom-con-1


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd love to be included in this too. I recently set the first in my romance series, Six Months in Montana, free at Kobo. Here's the link,
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/Six-Months-in-Montana/YNP500pyyE6JJp4jqEjbdw

Thank you!


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Karl (and Pamela) - Yes, I am still checking this thread and adding titles to slide in front of our merchandiser for inclusion. We have a schedule and these are slowly getting added to it -- ideally, we want to give every new add a week on the main part of the rotating carousel before it slides beyond the "fold" into the 2nd and 3rd and 4th rotations.....

I was interviewed by Publisher's Weekly at Book Expo America this past weekend, and we spent quite a bit of time talking about free and how this particular listing helps authors find new readers. In the middle of our chat, two ladies who were there to attend BookCon were so excited they interjected to confirm they discover new authors all the time by first checking out a free book, and end up buying all the books (digital and print) from authors they adore.  (I, of course, made sure to provide them a link to Kobo's FREE FIRST IN SERIES as well as to the FREE KOBO APPS url so that they could check the books out using their iPad)


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool about the interview. Right place, right time!


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/eating-out-hot-lunch-1


----------



## monawrites (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Mark and thanks for setting up this topic.
My book Loving From Afar is Book One in The Women of Independence series, and went perma-free in early May. Between an earlier Select/BookBub promo and perma-free, it has had just under 98K downloads on Amazon.com alone, and sales on Books Two and Three are excellent. I'd appreciate your consideration for your First Free in Series department. My apologies, but I can't figure out how to include the cover image. The Kobo link is:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Loving-From-Afar/book-vIajm9hPS0yVgiBx2pVEQw/page1.html


----------



## Rex (Mar 21, 2014)

Oooo, oooo. Me too, me too!

The Fixer, Season 1, Episode 1 is free at Kobo all day every day.

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Fixer-Season-Episode-1/book-Xx8yAtlvh0KwrstksszzjQ/page1.html?s=nbN-Gxm-2U661uKm4IpYhg&r=1


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

monawrites said:


> Hi Mark and thanks for setting up this topic.
> My book Loving From Afar is Book One in The Women of Independence series, and went perma-free in early May. Between an earlier Select/BookBub promo and perma-free, it has had just under 98K downloads on Amazon.com alone, and sales on Books Two and Three are excellent. I'd appreciate your consideration for your First Free in Series department. My apologies, but I can't figure out how to include the cover image. The Kobo link is:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Loving-From-Afar/book-vIajm9hPS0yVgiBx2pVEQw/page1.html


The cool thing, is, Mona, is that you can go perma-free on Kobo at any time without any jumping through hoops or giving up other markets.
And, FYI, a shorter url you can use (without all that yucky stuff) is
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/loving-from-afar
(And no worries about the cover - S'all good - saw it on your link. And it's a great cover, BTW)


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

* * *


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Rex said:


> Oooo, oooo. Me too, me too!
> 
> The Fixer, Season 1, Episode 1 is free at Kobo all day every day.
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Fixer-Season-Episode-1/book-Xx8yAtlvh0KwrstksszzjQ/page1.html?s=nbN-Gxm-2U661uKm4IpYhg&r=1


Looks good, Rex. I downloaded myself a copy.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the promotion opportunity, Mark. I saw Manic Monday up last week. Very exciting. It is still on the scroll (one click back), but I have only seen 2 downloads so far. It may be the length, timing, genre, etc. Or, perhaps it is the cover or blurb. I dunno. I am disappointed in the lack of results from what I saw as a nice promotion, but still grateful for your efforts. I wish everyone luck. Happy writing.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Robert A Michael said:


> Thanks for the promotion opportunity, Mark. I saw Manic Monday up last week. Very exciting. It is still on the scroll (one click back), but I have only seen 2 downloads so far. It may be the length, timing, genre, etc. Or, perhaps it is the cover or blurb. I dunno. I am disappointed in the lack of results from what I saw as a nice promotion, but still grateful for your efforts. I wish everyone luck. Happy writing.


Thanks, Robert. We do our best to include titles - and don't worry, as it rotates off the first page, it's still there and will have some discoverability for a while - we're looking at new ways to bring this list to more customer eyeballs. I personally think your cover is great - and the merchandiser who places these tends to only put up covers that she believes are going to attract the right readers.

Sometimes, the right customers don't always catch it at the right time. It's funny how two titles right beside each other can have dramatically different results, even in features on the main page. One can sell lot hotcakes and another can be a dud. We've even seen that in our daily deals - some go blockbuster, others fizzle. We keep trying though, and, hopefully, over time, you continue to gain more traction and readers -- who knows, if both people who downloaded it actually read it and love it, you could have two new die-hard fans that buy all the rest of your stuff.

I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Mark! Great idea for a promo page! Here's my first free in a series:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blue-fall-the-tournament-book-1


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome. Missed this the first time.

For Fantasy:
A Girl and Her Monster (Rune Breaker, #1)
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-girl-and-her-monster-rune-breaker-1

And for Superhero:
We Could Be Heroes (The Descendants, #1)
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/we-could-be-heroes-2


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Vaalingrade said:


> Awesome. Missed this the first time.
> 
> For Fantasy:
> A Girl and Her Monster (Rune Breaker, #1)
> ...


FYI, here are the revised/proper links for those ones - (the ones you shared were broken when I clicked them) - perhaps you unpub'd/delisted and repub'd a different version?
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/we-could-be-heroes-3
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-girl-and-her-monster


----------



## Colin H (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks a great page. My Voids of Discovery (written as a prequel) becomes the first of a three book trilogy and is free on Kobo.

http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=the+voids+of+discovery


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish I had seen this thread earlier, or I definitely would have taken advantage.

My free first is called "Apocalypse," book one of The Wasteland Chronicles. It's the first book on my sig.

Or, at this link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/apocalypse-the-wasteland-chronicles-1

Thanks!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark Leslie said:


> FYI, here are the revised/proper links for those ones - (the ones you shared were broken when I clicked them) - perhaps you unpub'd/delisted and repub'd a different version?
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/we-could-be-heroes-3
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-girl-and-her-monster


Thanks. That's weird because they were scrammed in the Kernel fiasco and reinstated, but those links were generated months after the fact.


----------



## CristinaRayne (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Mark, just had my books go live on the site. Here is my first-in-series: Claimed by the Elven King: Part One
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/claimed-by-the-elven-king-part-one

Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Mark, the team at Kobo never ceases to amaze me. Thank you for all you guys do for us!

The first book in my rock and roll romance series is going to be free from 06/24 through 07/29.










Link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/amplified-2

On a slightly related note, the first book in my summer trilogy, _Raising Dad_, has been selling steadily, every day, on Kobo. I'm not sure how this happened, but THANK YOU. It's the first title I've uploaded to KWL to gain traction.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

elizabethbarone said:


> Mark, the team at Kobo never ceases to amaze me. Thank you for all you guys do for us!
> 
> On a slightly related note, the first book in my summer trilogy, _Raising Dad_, has been selling steadily, every day, on Kobo. I'm not sure how this happened, but THANK YOU. It's the first title I've uploaded to KWL to gain traction.


Thanks for the kind words, Elizabeth - glad to see your sales are continuing - the free bump should also help you continue on in that trend - we've captured the dates this'll be free

And a note to everyone to let you know we've captured your free titles - and continuing to capture - THANKS for sharing. We're constantly adding and refreshing the list every week, and you guys have helped us ensure there's always something new from a new author to add to the list to keep our customers satisfied with great new reads to check out (and, ideally, buy more of the rest of your books)


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's the permafree book one in my Boy Mercury series: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/boy-mercury-an-antebellum-steampunk-tale-episode-one-the-welding-1


----------



## SA_Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for this post Mark!

Scattered Magic is the first in my series. It has been free on Kobo for a while. I just updated the description, which originally said it was free for a limited time. Now it is perma-free, and will stay that way. This is a non-romantic urban fantasy, if knowing the genre helps in placing it in the right spot on the page. I'd absolutely love to get some traction on Kobo! The people who have managed to do it seem to keep their momentum there, which is really awesome. 

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/scattered-magic-1


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

YA/humour/historical fiction

_Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader_ is now FREE on Kobo. 
The legend begins here. With a mission, some togas and a boy they call Keith.
Give in to your cravings. Join the Pixelloverse.

http://store.kobobooks.com/de-DE/ebook/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i-rebel-leader


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for submitting, everyone. FYI, the list was recently refreshed again, and I see that many of the titles that were pulled from this chain and submitted to our merchandising team have been added/included in the list. (Don't worry if you don't see your title yet - it gets updated every week or two

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Collection/free-first-in-series

For those of you on Kobo Writing Life direct, you might have noticed an increase in your free download count (and soon enough, hopefully, an increase in sales of the rest of the series - those values are reported in a near-real time fashion). For those of you coming in from a third party, it might be 30/60/90 days before you see them reflected there (your mileage may vary), so just be patient, you might be doing better than you realize; don't let the lag time between seeing results and them actually existing get you down.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

I just set SCANDAL AT DAWN perma-free for the release of the sequel. Thanks so much for helping indies!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/scandal-at-dawn


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

> For those of you coming in from a third party, it might be 30/60/90 days before you see them reflected there (your mileage may vary), so just be patient, you might be doing better than you realize; don't let the lag time between seeing results and them actually existing get you down.


That might explain it. Thanks. I forgot I used SW to distribute it free. Remind me: why did I do that? Can't I submit it as free through my KWL Dashboard? Is it to late to pull the distribution from SW and update my (existing) upload on KWL and set it to free? I have nothing to lose: no reviews, rank, etc. Just perhaps downtime between the distribution.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a great idea. I just published with Kobo in the last few days.










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/king-s-x-visions


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark, thank you so much for this great opportunity. I would love for "Angel Fire" to be included in this list:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/angel-fire-the-first-book-of-fallen-angels


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Robert A Michael said:


> That might explain it. Thanks. I forgot I used SW to distribute it free. Remind me: why did I do that? Can't I submit it as free through my KWL Dashboard? Is it to late to pull the distribution from SW and update my (existing) upload on KWL and set it to free? I have nothing to lose: no reviews, rank, etc. Just perhaps downtime between the distribution.


Great questions, Robert.

You can make books free at any time in Kobo Writing Life for as long as you want. (And, because you can control the pricing in 8 different currencies, you COULD, theoretically, do a UK only promo for free, leaving the US and CAN and EUR pricing (for example) as normal, and UK for free for a limited time) -- There's also a price scheduling tool so you can set promotional pricing (including free) to particular time periods weeks in advance -- ie, imagine you want to do a Thanksgiving weekend sale, you can set that NOW and not have to remember to go in at midnight on the Friday night to change the prices.

Kobo allows you to enter the ISBN for the eBook, but also assigns a dummy ISBN if you don't have one. Smashwords does provide an ISBN for you quite effectively, so that might have been part of your original reason to use them.

In any case, you should be able to see your free download numbers through SW -- it'll just take some time (uncertainly as to how long the lag time is)

You can add your titles to KWL direct and then remove them from SW distribution (so there are duplicate listings for a short time period - better twice than none) - or you can leave it the way it is -- but it's entirely your choice......whatever you're most comfortable with.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I have several, but how about these two?

I just put in today for this book to go free, and actually wow, it already is. 

Paranormal Werewolf Romance:








http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-killing-moon

Fantasy:








http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dancing-days

Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks again, Mark. You are a valuable asset to our community and a gentleman as well.

I wish all of the platforms had a scheduled pricing tool. That would make running promotions simpler and more organized.


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Mark, I have two free first-in-series title on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-ghostwriter-billionaire-blackmail-book-one-1

And

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-moment-on-the-lips-2


----------



## bclaire (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks so much for this opportunity. The first book in my Morna's Legacy Series, _Love Beyond Time_, is free now.

The cover is in my signature below.

Here is the link to the book on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/love-beyond-time-book-1-of-morna-s-legacy-series

Thanks again!


----------



## Norman Crane (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello,

Here's the first of my series, free on Kobo: http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/goblins-vikings-in-america-episode/9990032612337-item.html

& cover: https://thenormancrane.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/goblins-and-vikings-in-america-s1-e1-cover.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Mark,

Thank you so much for this opportunity.

Here is my Free First in Series on Kobo, epic fantasy *Cobweb Bride*, Book One of the Cobweb Bride Trilogy:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/cobweb-bride










The book is perma-free.

The genre is epic fantasy, and secondary genre is historical romance.

Thanks so much!


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Throwing mine in, thanks!

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fifty-Shades-Grey-Tentacles-1/book-K4TtkjTlbEaNAoNv3BVFCQ/page1.html?s=eECkCf83vEe8SAz7YdN0Gw&r=3


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Here's mine. Book 1 of a trilogy.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/divorce-interrupted


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice. Here's mine, the first of the four book Price of Freedom sequence. Let's see if I can get the cover image in here as well.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-last-king-s-amulet-2


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I haven't been featured on the page yet, but I already noticed an uptake in free downloads of Reprobate on Kobo!

What also helps is that the father of a girl in my daughter's ballet class was curious about me writing at the playground while we were watching our kids, so I gave him my business card:










The Dutch prefer Kobo over Amazon, so he has downloaded all my books and told other people how much he liked them and that Reprobate was free...


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I haven't been featured on the page yet, but I already noticed an uptake in free downloads of Reprobate on Kobo!
> 
> ...


Hey Martyn - cool about the business card hit and the Dutch thing. But I just took a quick look at the landing page and see REPROBATE listed in the "New" rotator at the top....


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> Hey Martyn - cool about the business card hit and the Dutch thing. But I just took a quick look at the landing page and see REPROBATE listed in the "New" rotator at the top....


You do? Because I didn't spot it yet. Is that perhaps because I'm located in the Netherlands? Or am I looking at the wrong landing page?


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> You do? Because I didn't spot it yet. Is that perhaps because I'm located in the Netherlands? Or am I looking at the wrong landing page?


So you can see the list, but don't see your title on the rotator? That's strange. Did you set the rights as WorldWide (that's the default status for Kobo Writing Life)? The list is supposed to be global.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Collection/free-first-in-series


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> So you can see the list, but don't see your title on the rotator? That's strange. Did you set the rights as WorldWide (that's the default status for Kobo Writing Life)? The list is supposed to be global.
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Collection/free-first-in-series


Yes, my rights are worldwide. Which is also why Dutch people can buy my book on the Dutch Kobo site, I guess. However, I just clicked that link and my book is not on the 'New First In Series' (I see: Sisters In Love/The Rogue/Wanted/Devoured/The Trap/The Best Man), nor is it in Mysteries & Thrillers (I see: Assured Destruction/A Witness Above/Divine Intervention/Manic Monday/This Doesn't Happen/Seven Days From Sunday). Featured book in M&T is Broken Angel (good book, by the way, SWV!).


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Yes, my rights are worldwide. Which is also why Dutch people can buy my book on the Dutch Kobo site, I guess. However, I just clicked that link and my book is not on the 'New First In Series' (I see: Sisters In Love/The Rogue/Wanted/Devoured/The Trap/The Best Man), nor is it in Mysteries & Thrillers (I see: Assured Destruction/A Witness Above/Divine Intervention/Manic Monday/This Doesn't Happen/Seven Days From Sunday). Featured book in M&T is Broken Angel (good book, by the way, SWV!).


There's a little arrow/greater-than symbol to the right (and left - a less-than sign) that you can click to rotate the titles - there are about 20-30 titles in each rotator, but only 6 of them show at a time


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> There's a little arrow/greater-than symbol to the right (and left - a less-than sign) that you can click to rotate the titles - there are about 20-30 titles in each rotator, but only 6 of them show at a time


Ah, yes, I can see it now, on the third rotation! Cool, thanks for the tip, Mark! Does the order of rotation change? I mean, will Reprobate end up with the first six in a few weeks?

Oh, and Reprobate is not yet on the rotator of M&T, as far as I can see. Is that where the book comes after it's done rotating on the 'New' list, or can it be featured on both New and the genre it's in?


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

I just wanted to let you know, Mark, that my book is now permafree on Kobo. (Previously, I set up a promo for a couple weeks.) This thread has made me realize that permafree is better now rather than later. Here's the link with the updated pricing: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/amplified-2

Thank you to everyone who has shared your permafree stories!


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Ah, yes, I can see it now, on the third rotation! Cool, thanks for the tip, Mark! Does the order of rotation change? I mean, will Reprobate end up with the first six in a few weeks?
> 
> Oh, and Reprobate is not yet on the rotator of M&T, as far as I can see. Is that where the book comes after it's done rotating on the 'New' list, or can it be featured on both New and the genre it's in?


Normally, the first week an item is added, it's on the first page, then it rotates to the back - unless the merchandiser added more than 6 at a time, in which case, the first two pages are filled. Once it rotates off the NEW, it gets added to the top of the genre list......


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> Normally, the first week an item is added, it's on the first page, then it rotates to the back - unless the merchandiser added more than 6 at a time, in which case, the first two pages are filled. Once it rotates off the NEW, it gets added to the top of the genre list......


Hmm, I checked the page regularly and I never noticed Reprobate, which is now on the third rotation, so maybe it was never on the first page, because it was with the first eight or twelve to be uploaded?

Regardless, I made Reprobate a free download a day after your announcement here (May 11th) and according to my author dashboard it has been downloaded 88 times since then, so that's pretty good. Between September 2012 and May 11th, 2014, it was bought only twelve times, so it's definitely gaining more exposure. Maybe it will be picked by the editor as an 'Editor's Pick', but I don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Late to the party, for two reasons.

*1.* I'm not sure my series is fully represented on Kobo.
Let me explain. I used to sell okay there until late last year, when the _little incident _happened. When my books went back up, the final book of my trilogy (http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/foxblood-3-fall-from-grace) didn't seem to integrate correctly. I've been emailing back and forth with Smashwords, for months, about it. They insist there is nothing wrong with the listing, but I still get the _This eBook is not currently available._ message, when searching.

*2.* The prequel novella has been free for over a year, but didn't seem to be translating into sales for the rest of the series, so I was contemplating making book one (A Brush with the Moon) free, also. If I had have gone this route, I would have put Brush on this thread. But... Before I did this, I decided to experiment with making book one 0.99c, instead of $3.99. This has worked *really* well on Amazon, so I've decided to leave it at 0.99c for the time being, and have now filtered that price through to all sales channels.

So the upshot is, the free book I would like considering is my prequel:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/foxblood-0-dead-town-angel-a-short-story-prequel



Sorry for the long-winded post, and thank you for this fantastic opportunity.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Late to the party, for two reasons.
> 
> *1.* I'm not sure my series is fully represented on Kobo.
> Let me explain. I used to sell okay there until late last year, when the _little incident _happened. When my books went back up, the final book of my trilogy (http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/foxblood-3-fall-from-grace) didn't seem to integrate correctly. I've been emailing back and forth with Smashwords, for months, about it. They insist there is nothing wrong with the listing, but I still get the _This eBook is not currently available._ message, when searching.
> ...


Hi Raquel:
I can't say that I have any insights into the listing for the book in the UK via Smashwords (there is a mysterious world that exists in the data exchanges between us), but when I search your name here in Canada, I see four books. Foxblood 1, 2 and 3 as well as the prequel.

Long-winded is good, because you're sharing strategies that work - and they can also work differently in different platforms. If you're getting great sales on Amazon with book 1 at 99 cents, then run with that. If having the prequel listed for free gets you extra eyeballs and sales at Kobo, then run with that too.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Mark Leslie said:


> Hi Raquel:
> I can't say that I have any insights into the listing for the book in the UK via Smashwords (there is a mysterious world that exists in the data exchanges between us), but when I search your name here in Canada, I see four books. Foxblood 1, 2 and 3 as well as the prequel.
> 
> Long-winded is good, because you're sharing strategies that work - and they can also work differently in different platforms. If you're getting great sales on Amazon with book 1 at 99 cents, then run with that. If having the prequel listed for free gets you extra eyeballs and sales at Kobo, then run with that too.


Thanks for checking that for me, Mark. I'm glad it's visible somewhere.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mark,

This is a great idea, and an awesome opportunity. Thanks for working so hard and trying new things to help us all out. It is much appreciated. 

Mine is a YA fantasy series, and it just went perma-free today on Kobo and iTunes. Hasn't even made it to free anywhere else yet.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-storm-dragon-s-heart


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

This is pretty awesome, thanks for the opportunity. I have my entire series so far on Kobo through Smashwords and through Kobo but I could only find the Smashwords edition so here's a link

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-ring-the-man-1


----------



## Nancy Warren (May 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I have to say that I love those little funny sayings while you wait for things to load at Kobo.

And I have 2 first in series that are free:

1 mystery: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/frosted-shadow-a-toni-diamond-makeup-mystery

1 a romance series prequel http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/chance-encounter-take-a-chance-series-prequel

Thanks so much!

Nancy


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity. The first book in my Sydney Rye Series, UNLEASHED, is free on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/unleashed-a-sydney-rye-novel-1-1


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgot to tell you, Mark. Glimmer Vale, first of the Glimmer Vale Chronicles (book 3 of which is coming out later this month, barring catastrophe) is free now as well.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/glimmer-vale

Thanks!


----------



## SofiaM (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,

My first in series is perma-free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/cat-walk-diaries-book-1-goldie-1

Thanks so much!
Sofia


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Got a permafree one as well: Love & Bullets.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for this, Mark! What a great idea.

This is my contribution; Inside Evil - a fantasy/science fiction that perma free.

Link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/inside-evil










Geoff


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Mark - Thanks for the opportunity. Here's my first-in-series permafree:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-question-of-will


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have one first-in-series for free.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/weeds-among-stone










Thanks.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!

I'd love to add my YA novel Open Minds to the first-free-in-series list: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/open-minds-book-one-of-the-mindjack-trilogy


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

The first in my mystery series is now perma-free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-sound-of-footsteps


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

*deleted*


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I just wanted to come back and say that while I don't have any hard data, I'm pretty sure this did really nice things for my presence on Kobo. Like 500% increase in sales things. Thanks a lot for offering it!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaalingrade said:


> I just wanted to come back and say that while I don't have any hard data, I'm pretty sure this did really nice things for my presence on Kobo. Like 500% increase in sales things. Thanks a lot for offering it!


Me too! I have never sold so much of my serial. Thanks a lot!


----------



## nickiehd (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's my link for the perma free prequel of the *Do you spook German? * series:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/human-circle/Hj4W5PGAakKSN8RFX7rymg?MixID=Hj4W5PGAakKSN8RFX7rymg&PageNumber=1

Thanks,
Nickie


----------



## TessOliver (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the opportunity. I currently have the first book in my Custom Culture Series permafree on Kobo.
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/freefall-29
The other 3 books in the series are also available on the site.



Thanks, 
Tess


----------



## CDM (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is my first in the series Water Saga
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/water-saga-part-1-a-post-apocalyptic-story


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey, Mark from Kobo, thanks for the opportunity.

Here's a link to my free book: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fresh-doubt-the-whole-story

And here's the cover:









Cheers!

Eva


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Me too! I have never sold so much of my serial. Thanks a lot!


Thanks Nathalie (and @Vaalingrade and @MeganBryce) for sharing the positive results.. I'm delighted to hear that your downloads and sales are increasing due to this promo.

And thanks, everyone, so much for continuing to add titles to this thread. We are continuing to use the titles you're posting to refresh the list.


----------



## katekelly (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd love to add my book, Sleight of Hand, Book One of my Stolen Hearts series.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/eb... a Dad, Harlequin Super Romance, August, 2014


----------



## Alexis Anne (Jan 10, 2014)

I love this as both a reader and a writer! I have two perma-free first in a series books.

The Storm Inside (Contemporary Romance): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-storm-inside









Tease: Volume 1 (Contemporary Romance): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/tease-volume-1









Thanks! 
Alexis


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Dear Mark,
Thanks for this opportunity.
D2D changed the price of "The Great Brownie Taste-off" on Kobo to free -- and it only took two hours!
The second book of the Yolanda's Yummery series will be released next week but I'm taking the time to make book 1 free now.
Here's the link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-great-brownie-taste-off
Cover:


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark,

This is my Free First in series. I've posted it before, but it's never been featured.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-bring-the-fire-part-i-wolves-a-loki-story


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Mark,

The first book of my YA Urban Fantasy Romance series is available free. Thanks for the opportunity.

Cheers!
A.M. Yates
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/minor-gods-summoners-book-one


----------



## rennapeak (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Mark,

The first book of my serial is free on Kobo here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/mistaken-11

Here is the cover:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's mine! The Blemished - YA Dystopia and very recently made free.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-blemished


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Mark!

Thanks for offering this. You rock!!

The first book in my middle grade fiction series (The Decoders) is now permafree. yay. 

Here's the Kobo link... http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/Search?Query=the+decoders+in+the+magic+sapphire

Thanks!


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I don't know if you still check this thread, but the first part of my paranormal/historical/native american epos Shadow of Time is also free 

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

I just wanted to confirm that we're checking this thread every week (we revise and add titles to the FREE FIRST IN SERIES on a weekly basis) and the merchandisers are occasionally popping by to look for great content, so THANKS everyone, for posting your links and covers.

This has been really helpful for us to find KWL authors that we weren't currently aware of. And really hoping that this helps you find more readers via Kobo. It's always delightful when we can do a little something to kick start an author's sales.

Mark



jenminkman said:


> Hi Mark,
> I don't know if you still check this thread, but the first part of my paranormal/historical/native american epos Shadow of Time is also free
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1


----------



## wizard1231 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Mark! I found this thread and would like to throw my first in the series up here.

Thanks! http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/land-of-shadows-1








[/URL]][/img]


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Pardon the derail, but I'd be interested in Kobo's response to KU

At this point, my Kobo sales and the First in Series freebie download, are utterly flat.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Quiss said:


> Pardon the derail, but I'd be interested in Kobo's response to KU
> 
> At this point, my Kobo sales and the First in Series freebie download, are utterly flat.


It's VERY difficult to find that first in series page. Kobo's website still puzzles and aggravates me to no end. Their people are so wonderful but that website really does need a thorough revamping.


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark, thanks so much for this.
Here's mine:

http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/taking-the-reins-6


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Regarding finding First in Series - yeah, I'm with you - it can be difficult - but I was just in a meeting with a team who is going to help elevate the FREE FIRST IN SERIES landing page to a whole new level, which should mean more eyeballs than ever before. Some testing has been done on this page in the past few months resulting in data that has helped support the increased visibility....



romanceauthor said:


> It's VERY difficult to find that first in series page. Kobo's website still puzzles and aggravates me to no end. Their people are so wonderful but that website really does need a thorough revampting.


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that your Kobo sales are flat, Chris. Like any promo, sometimes readers go for it, other times they don't.

If it's okay, I'm not going to respond to KU news here - there are other threads for that. 



Quiss said:


> Pardon the derail, but I'd be interested in Kobo's response to KU
> 
> At this point, my Kobo sales and the First in Series freebie download, are utterly flat.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Leslie said:


> Regarding finding First in Series - yeah, I'm with you - it can be difficult - but I was just in a meeting with a team who is going to help elevate the FREE FIRST IN SERIES landing page to a whole new level, which should mean more eyeballs than ever before. Some testing has been done on this page in the past few months resulting in data that has helped support the increased visibility....


So happy to hear THIS, Mark.


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

Captivity, the first book in the Backwoods Justice Trilogy, is free on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/captivity-formerly-titled-smoke-on-the-water

Sharon


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I saw the 'free first in series' prominently featured in the Kobo newsletter today! I also noticed there was a Kobo NEXT category where people can find the next big thing... What is it and is there any way to get on that list with paid books if you aren't already selling like hotcakes on Kobo? Could you tell us a bit more about it?


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Mark!

What a great opportunity. Thanks!

My book would probably fit best under "Teen." 

Kobo link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Search?Query=the+decoders+in+the+magic+sapphire


----------



## NatalieShaw (Jul 27, 2014)

Another for your consideration:

The Alpha's Search
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-alpha-s-search
(Book one in The Craven Trilogy)


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Mark, I just listened to an episode of the self-publishing podcast with a Mark from Kobo, was that you?

Also just wanted to give an updated link, http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-ring-the-man

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Great idea, and thank you!

Seven Days of Friday, the first book in my Women of Greece series, is free right here:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/seven-days-of-friday

And here's the cover:


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark,

This is my Free First in series. I've posted it before, but it's never been featured. I will continue to spam you until you run it. 

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-bring-the-fire-part-i-wolves-a-loki-story


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

This is great - I emailed Kobo about being featured, and filled out the form, but didn't hear back, so I'll try here - thanks!
This Doesn't Happen In The Movies - first in the award-winning Reed Ferguson mystery series. Here's the link:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/this-doesn-t-happen-in-the-movies


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Here you are:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/foxworth-academy

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Kobo Writing Life (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi C. Gockel,
Your title I Bring The Fire Part 1 was featured on the free first in series page in May and June and cycled out on June 10th.
You can, of course, continue to post it here, but we wanted you to know that we aren't ignoring you.

Titles don't stay on the free page permanently but are gradually moved off as new titles are added.
Since this page has recently gotten a lot of exposure we've been getting more requests, which means title don't stay on as long as they used to.

Thanks,
The Kobo Writing Life Team


----------



## Kobo Writing Life (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Renee Pawlish,

Your title is currently on the free page and has been featured there for quite some time. You're lucky, because thrillers is a less popular genre in terms of free books, so your book hasn't yet been cycled off the list.

It is featured in the Mysteries & Thrillers section:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Collection/kobo-next-discover-a-new-series

Thanks,
The Kobo Writing Life Team


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Kobo,

Please include this perma-free book in your 'first book in a series' promo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-privateersman-12










Many thanks,

Colin


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you again for opening this up to us! Here's my free first in series:

Maggie for Hire
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/maggie-for-hire


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I just found out The Blemished is the editors pick for teen fiction! This is really exciting, thank you!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my newest one that just went free:
Influential Magic
Genre - fantasy

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/influential-magic/FlcAQ0IypkCErEV2tuhIxA


----------



## AJC (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, thank you so much for doing this. Here is mine for the list. It's thriller/suspense.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/to-kill-for-1

I'm afraid I can't include my cover because I don't know how. :-(


----------



## HarperLin (Jul 10, 2014)

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/macaron-murder-1

There is mine. Thanks


----------



## leedobbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks! Here's mine:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/killer-cupcakes


----------



## LisaLa (Aug 19, 2014)

here's mine! thank you so much!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/edge-of-the-heat


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

A wonderful opportunity. Things like this go a long way towards making Kobo stand out from competitors 

The first book in my epic fantasy series has just gone perma-free, and all three books are available on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-call-of-agon-book-one-of-the-children-of-telm-1










I'd appreciate a place in the promo. Thank you.

-D


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

My historical romance THE CHARMER is free. It's the 1st book in The Assassins Guild series.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-charmer-an-assassins-guild-novel


----------



## Kobo Writing Life (Jul 30, 2014)

The Free First in Series page has now been changed to the Free Page:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Collection/free-ebooks

Now, even more free titles can be included! We still think putting the first title in a series free is the best strategy in terms of getting new readers, but if you have a short or standalone eBook that's free, let us know about it.

Thanks,
The Kobo Writing Life Team


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Would it be possible to add my book, Six Months in Montana to this page? It is permafree, and the first in a romance series.

http://www.amazon.com/Months-Montana-Sweet-Western-Romance-ebook/dp/B00GSE5PBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408460559&sr=8-1&keywords=six+months+in+montana

Thank you!
Pam


----------



## Nadia Scrieva (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity! I would love if you could feature _Drowning Mermaids_:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/drowning-mermaids-sacred-breath-book-1










I also have another book written under a pen name. _Clarity_ by Loretta Lost:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/clarity-8










I hope you'll consider featuring them!


----------



## Olivia2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's really great that you're helping us authors out. Thank you so much.

The link to my book is: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/just-a-fling


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

The first book in the Witches of Cleopatra Hill series, _Darkangel_, is free:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/darkangel


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks, Mark and KWL.

The first two books in my 8-book series are perma-free, both individually or packaged:









http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000009193









http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000009188









http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deep-into-the-game-failsafe-s-w-tanpepper-s-gameland


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks! Here's the link to mine, the free prequel in my Forensic Geology Series:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/quicksilver-16


----------



## TessOliver (Dec 2, 2010)

The first book in my series, The Barringer Brothers, is permafree. 
Rain Shadow Book 1 is the first part of a 5 part Rain Shadow story, that is all included in The Barringer Brothers series. 
Each book is approximately 40,000 words. Books 1, 2 and 3 are now available.

I'd love to have Rain Shadow Book 1 featured on your Free First in a Series category. Thanks so much!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rain-shadow-book-1


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Please can I add my first serial which is free?

The second is already out and third is due for release September.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/avoidables-complete-serial-1

Thank you so much.

Rachel


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

The first in my YA contemporary romance series is free: http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/taking-the-reins-6 
Books 2, 3, and 4 are out now and book 5 will be out in October.

Thank you!
Kat


----------



## Dima Zales (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is a 1st in an epic Fantasy series, The Sorcery Code
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-sorcery-code


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

The first book in my Desert Kings series is free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/desert-kings-veronica


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for this!

Here's my free first in series, DREAM STUDENT:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dream-student-dream-series-book-1


----------



## Sarah Wynde (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's my free first in series:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-gift-of-ghosts

Thanks!


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## victoriarichards (Feb 11, 2014)

Brilliant idea, Mark. Thanks for the opportunity.

Book 1 in my Paranormal Romance trilogy is permafree and could use some traction. 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-banshee-s-embrace










Thanks,
Victoria


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

THREAD OF HOPE is now free. First in series. Thanks, Mark.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/thread-of-hope


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

The Homecoming Masquerade is free first in a series.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-homecoming-masquerade/ZefbzRklG0KsNJbmFjSz5g


----------



## MagicalScrivener (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I'd heard you mention this list on the Creative Penn podcast before, but I've never been able to find it. I should have known kboards would have the answer!

I'm the publisher for/wife of J.S. Morin. We're just starting to his get books out KDP Select and onto other platforms. So far we've managed to get his first epic fantasy series, the Twinborn Trilogy, onto Kobo, and the first book, Firehurler, permafree.

Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/Firehurler/ddPum-Oz1kWTCLZdKE-LMw


----------



## Nigel Henry (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow this is awesome. Here's the perma-free first entry into my Demons of Sedona series.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-healer-s-pact-the-demons-of-sedona-book-1


----------



## Michael La Ronn (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Mark, here is my title:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/eaten-episode-1


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

The first book in my series is free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/scinegue-1



Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Had my best ever month on Kobo in August. It's building up slowly. Thanks to the first book in series free thing partly I think


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I now have my first in series free on Kobo!

I have the first two episodes complete. There will be a total of twelve episodes with numbers 2-12 being $2.99.

Please consider them for one of your merchandising spots.

Nano Contestant - Episode 1: Whatever It Takes ($0.00)


Nano Contestant - Episode 2: Ultimate Endurance ($2.99)


Thank you!
I really appreciate it!

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## wezelrox (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Mark - if you could put GHOSTS OF CHINATOWN into the Free First in Series, that would appreciated.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/ghosts-of-chinatown-1


----------



## Demelza Carlton (May 15, 2013)

I have one free book that's the first in the Mel Goes to Hell series, Welcome to Hell:









http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/welcome-to-hell-3

and I have a free book that's a prequel to the Ocean's Gift series, Water and Fire:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/water-and-fire-2


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## MargaretTaylor (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thank you so very much for the opportunity.

To Light The Dragon's Fire is Book 1 in the Dragons, Griffons and Centaurs, Oh My! Series. It is currently free and I would greatly appreciate a mention on Kobo's First In Series Free Landing Page.

Thank you.

Margaret Taylor



http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/to-light-the-dragon-s-fire-1


----------



## laceysilks (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's my first free in a series  It's Erotic romance/suspense

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/dazzled-by-silver

Thank you,

Lacey


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity. Here is the link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gastien-the-cost-of-the-dream


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope this thread still works, because I am FINALLY selling on Kobo thanks to the Free First in Series thing. 

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-space-in-between-book-1


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello Mark,
I would like to submit my first book in my Welcome to Hell series.
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-demon-and-his-witch-1


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

My romance novella, Sorority Pledge 1: A Devil in Disguise, is perma-free.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/sorority-pledge-1


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## JustinMermelstein (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, Mark. Thanks!

Both of my first books are free. Would be great if they were listed!

A Week and Some Change (first in the Lucid and Awake series)
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-week-and-some-change









Glimpse
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/glimpse-volume-one-2









Thanks again!

Justin


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Here's another one of my free books. Thanks for considering!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/will-to-love


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Mark, thanks for listing _Darkangel_! Now I know why my sales on Kobo suddenly shot upward!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Mark,

I told you about my free first in series some weeks ago and you said you'd put it up but that it might take a few weeks.

The 'few weeks' have been and gone and I'm still waiting! Any news as to when I might see it?

Here's the link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-before-morning


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Greetings Mark,

I'm not sure if you're interested in listing Christian nonfiction, but here's the first book in my new series and it's free on Kobo (soon to be free on GP, Nook, and Amazon):










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/god-first-idolatry

Thank you.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't stay out.  My first free in the Gone World series.








http://store.kobobooks.com/en/books/Gone-World-Episode-One-Escape/


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I have two:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/broken-138



http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beautiful-illusions-1



Thanks for this!


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Mark,

I've made The Heretic, book one of the Templar Chronicles urban fantasy series, permafree. It also has new cover art. Would be great to be included in Free First in Series.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-heretic


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Mark and KWL (which I kind of love how that sounds like "Cool" when you say it out loud) for these opportunities! If you're still adding books to the program, I have a Kobo permafree first in series: A Spirited Manor - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-spirited-manor. Thanks again!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Mark and KWL (which I kind of love how that sounds like "Cool" when you say it out loud) for these opportunities! If you're still adding books to the program, I have a Kobo permafree first in series: A Spirited Manor - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-spirited-manor. Thanks again!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Hiya,

I have the first book in my series free - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bad-boy-rock-star


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the consideration, Mark!

Here is the link for _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ (_EA'AE_ book 1):

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mulogo-s-treatise-on-wizardry










*kathrynoh*


> And I just realised I have no idea how to insert an image in a forum post, sorry.


To insert an image, go to the web image you want (i.e. the image of your book on Kobo). Right click the image and copy the image address. Then, click the insert image button above the message box (next to insert hyperlink). You can then paste your image link between the insert image command brackets.

You can double-check to see if the image is there using the preview function.

I hope this helps!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Joseph


----------



## marie trace (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Mark,
I'd like to submit my permafree.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/return-to-darkness-3

Thanks.


----------



## pagegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd love for my permafree Claiming Callie: Part one (in my sig) to be submitted!! Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KR18PXQ


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, can someone explain how this all works? I have a couple of books in the Free first in series thing, but unless I am blind, there is no page or drop down menu for FINDING them?? My books can be found by direct link from my site, or clicking on my name when at Kobo's store as usual, but is there any actual promotion for this idea?


----------



## dmdaye (Jun 6, 2014)

Great post, thanks for the update


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just set Slow Burn to free, so I thought I'd submit that:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/slow-burn-1









This is a romance title.


----------



## joncrocker (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Mark,

The first book in my fantasy series is free:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-1










Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark,

I posed a question about my free first in series back on 8 October, but I've yet to have a response from you.

Any chance of you coming back on here some time soon to respond?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Mark

I recently set one of my books to permafree. I'd like to submit it for you:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lucy-s-wish-bluebell-book-1-2

I previously mentioned my permafree book Myriad. I'm not sure if it was ever included:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/myriad-prentor-book-1-3

Thanks


----------



## S.K. Falls (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for this opportunity! I'd love to submit the first book in my Fevered Souls series. The series consists of four books, and is complete (and, of course, all are available on Kobo).


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Phoenix (Theta Waves epidode 1) is FREE on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/phoenix-23


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

This is excellent, Mark.

Here's mine:

http://store.kobobooks.com/search?Query=closure+randall+wood


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Hey guys, can someone explain how this all works? I have a couple of books in the Free first in series thing, but unless I am blind, there is no page or drop down menu for FINDING them?? My books can be found by direct link from my site, or clicking on my name when at Kobo's store as usual, but is there any actual promotion for this idea?


This page: http://store.kobobooks.com/Collection/free-ebooks

As far as I can tell, it's far easier to find that page through search engines than it is to find it on the site. I can't figure out how to navigate to it otherwise.


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

deleted...


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello! I just made my first book in my series perma-free and would love to be included. The book is *Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom*.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/alan-lennox-and-the-temp-job-of-doom


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to thank Mark for this post and for putting one of my books (Strong & Wilde) on the Free First in Series landing page. Since the book was posted, I've made more on follow through sales in one month than I had made in an entire year on Kobo. wow!

Thanks again, Mark!!!










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/strong-wilde


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Delighted to hear that, Linda. Just an FYI that we have modified the naming of the page to free ebooks rather than free first in series (because we're working with others at Kobo to try to get this feature a more prominent feature spot and help authors find even MORE new customers at Kobo. But we know that the series books tend to work BEST in terms of helping authors boost sales, so most of the books included are ones that are part of a series (not necessarily the first, but a good "hook" for readers who fall in love with the characters/world/setting etc.

http://www.kobo.com/free-ebooks

This link (and a half dozen other variants of it) - all link to the same place.

FYI, for 2015 we're in the process of designing the building of a direct tool within Kobo Writing Life (www.kobo.com/writinglife) that prompts to see if you want to be included in a free feature right there - so it'd be as easy as clicking a button and confirming the time the book will be free (or if it's permanent) to assist with our scheduling - and within the dashboard you'll be able to see if a title is being included in a feature spot to assist with your tracking and analysis of how the free promotion is working. 



linda c. said:


> I want to thank Mark for this post and for putting one of my books (Strong & Wilde) on the Free First in Series landing page. Since the book was posted, I've made more on follow through sales in one month than I had made in an entire year on Kobo. wow!
> 
> Thanks again, Mark!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Leslie said:


> Delighted to hear that, Linda. Just an FYI that we have modified the naming of the page to free ebooks rather than free first in series (because we're working with others at Kobo to try to get this feature a more prominent feature spot and help authors find even MORE new customers at Kobo. But we know that the series books tend to work BEST in terms of helping authors boost sales, so most of the books included are ones that are part of a series (not necessarily the first, but a good "hook" for readers who fall in love with the characters/world/setting etc.
> 
> http://www.kobo.com/free-ebooks
> 
> ...


Thumbs up, Mark. I notice that Temp Job of Doom is the very first book I see on the that page


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Great Promotion for first free in a series.
Here is mine:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/search?query=Brian%20Spangler&fcsearchfield=Author&fclanguages=all

Thank you for making this page available.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Mark. I think you'll find everyone here wants Kobo to succeed.


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Mark Leslie said:


> This link (and a half dozen other variants of it) - all link to the same place.
> 
> FYI, for 2015 we're in the process of designing the building of a direct tool within Kobo Writing Life (www.kobo.com/writinglife) that prompts to see if you want to be included in a free feature right there - so it'd be as easy as clicking a button and confirming the time the book will be free (or if it's permanent) to assist with our scheduling - and within the dashboard you'll be able to see if a title is being included in a feature spot to assist with your tracking and analysis of how the free promotion is working.


Hi Mark - thanks so much for this! I have two questions about this - 
1. For those of us who upload via D2D - will this new free feature be available?
2. I have reported my first in series Taking the Reins (YA contemp romance) here in this thread already, but it hasn't popped up - is there a selection process and if so, is there something I can do to help with that? I see some other titles in the YA category have been around for a while and some new once since reporting here, so I'm wondering if I'm missing something with mine that's making it ineligible.

Thanks again! I love hearing that Kobo is working toward featuring more books in innovative ways - I do sell some books there and see a lot of opportunity.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I recently made book 1 in my History-inspired fantasy series free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/innocence-lost-16


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I've always been under the impression that if I used D2D, that I would not be eligible for something like this, BUUUUUUTT just in case I'm wrong:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-inventor-s-son-the-beginning
And this kind of opportunity is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Good questions, Katrina (and SB)

For FREE, we don't discriminate against authors who don't publish to KWL direct (and for the record, the folks at D2D are AWESOME - we respect and admire what they do for authors - I had the good fortunate of meeting several of them in person at Novelists Inc in Florida back in October, and respect them even more than I did before I had the chance to chat with them in person - saying this as both an author and as a Kobo guy), but it should be known that if there's ever a tie between two titles with only one spot open, we might, by default, favour a KWL author. (Just sharing a mild bias that comes from the fact that KWL is why I'm at Kobo, so making sure that KWL authors get extra love comes with the territory)

Our merchandiser is scanning this list and doing her best to give as many people as possible a chance to kick start their sales at Kobo by helping new customers become aware of them and their books. It is entirely possible that the title was missed on its first presentation here (us being human and all that) - so posting it again never hurts. Thanks for doing that! The list gets added to once per week, and right now there's no easy way to notify authors of being included on a list. (Not sure if D2D tracks free downloads so for all I know you might have been on a list and just not been aware.....although chances are, if you were on it, sales would have ticked up at least a bit)

One of the developments we're looking at is building something inside KWL that would allow you to KNOW when your title has been chosen for a promo (for example, if you're a US author and you're featured in a promo on Kobo Canada or Aus or UK or Italy or France or Germany or Netherlands or wherever, you might not even know, since www.kobo.com automatically only shows you the localized territorial merchandising for where you live) But that's future development work that we're looking at and not something we have right now.

In terms of decisions - books are definitely being judged by their covers, too. (We can't help it - we're human and do that; but we know customers also do that too) And it's not just an arbitrary thing (ie, we like this cover better than that cover), but other factors are considered such as does the cover speak to the target audience? Does this free book easily lead to sales of other books by that author? And, if the cover catches the eye, then we move on to the synopsis. Does IT speak to the target/intended audience. Are their typos in it? Stuff like that. For the record, Katrina, just a quick scan of the 5 covers of yours that I can see, they suggest to me a consistency in cover design - without being able to read anything about them, I can see that they're likely all part of a linked series, and the 1st and 5th covers are the most appealing from my perspective. The type/font is a bit small, so I can't even read the titles nor the author name, so maybe they look better as full sized covers rather than thumbnails. But that's just my initial impression. (And I'm not saying it in an attempt to be critical, just sharing the first things that came to mind when I looked at your covers)

But adding titles here is a great way to help bring them to our merchandisers attention! So thanks for doing that! 



KatrinaAbbott said:


> Hi Mark - thanks so much for this! I have two questions about this -
> 1. For those of us who upload via D2D - will this new free feature be available?
> 2. I have reported my first in series Taking the Reins (YA contemp romance) here in this thread already, but it hasn't popped up - is there a selection process and if so, is there something I can do to help with that? I see some other titles in the YA category have been around for a while and some new once since reporting here, so I'm wondering if I'm missing something with mine that's making it ineligible.
> 
> Thanks again! I love hearing that Kobo is working toward featuring more books in innovative ways - I do sell some books there and see a lot of opportunity.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I can't remember if I ever posted Gastien: The Cost of the Dream for you. It's free and there are a totla of 5 in the series, and now I have House of Pleasure, part of 4 books of There Was a House saga. That one is recently perma-free and is a psychological thriller taking place in the sex-trafficking industry, which is a very serious problem worldwide. Here are the covers:



http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gastien-the-cost-of-the-dream



http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/house-of-pleasure-1

Thank you for considering them.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Mark,

My first in series is perma free on Kobo and it's optioned for a major motion picture, which is currently in development. It's geared to Young YA (12-16 year-olds):

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/angel-in-the-shadows-book-1-by-lisa-grace-angel-series/

Can you please add it to your rotation?

Thank you.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Mark--

Here are two of mine:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/from-manhattan-with-love-1

and...

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bullied-book-one-in-the-bullied-series-3

Thank you for this!

Christopher


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

@Caddy, Gastien has been on that page a while, it's at the very bottom.

I posted my YA freebie here in October, still no dice. This is it in case it got missed: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-secret-eater-1


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

Howdy, Mark and the rest of the Kobo team.

About two months ago, I uploaded my entire Black Flagged series, including the Book 2-4 bundle. Thank you for this opportunity.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/black-flagged-2


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Mark, thanks so much for this and your feedback on my covers. It is a linked series and I'm glad that's obvious! I've gotten quite a bit of positive feedback from readers on the covers, so I don't want to change them, but hope the thumbnail issue isn't holding me back! That said, in case it got missed in the first go-round, here's my book one for consideration on the Kobo list:

http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/taking-the-reins-6

Thanks again!


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Thumbs up, Mark. I notice that Temp Job of Doom is the very first book I see on the that page


And I got a nice boost from it, too! I saw that I had a bit over a hundred downloads on my first book the other day, up from a grand total of six in the couple of weeks it had been free, and was thrilled to see my book on Kobo's free page. Thanks, Mark!


----------



## pajones (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Here is my first free on kobo. http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/passion-1-1

I hope to get it featured on your page.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Ros_Jackson said:


> @Caddy, Gastien has been on that page a while, it's at the very bottom.
> 
> I posted my YA freebie here in October, still no dice. This is it in case it got missed: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-secret-eater-1


For some reason I don't see it when I go there.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I just marked "Seattle Quake 9.2" down from $6.99 to 0.00. 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/seattle-quake-9-2

Thanks for all you do for us. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Mark. Love the Kobo promos! Here are my freebies:









http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deep-into-the-game-s-w-tanpepper-s-gameland-episode-1-volume-1









http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deep-into-the-game-failsafe-s-w-tanpepper-s-gameland


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well color me surprised... I never posted my book in this thread it seems.   









http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-enemy-of-an-enemy


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Gosh, this is awesome! Will this system still be running in February? That's when KDP select releases their tentacles from the rest of my series.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Great promotion - I've got an updated Kobo link for my Free First in Series.

​
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/going-gray-3

Thank you for making this promotion available.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's mine for Hushabye, first in my Kate Redman Mysteries series: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hushabye-a-kate-redman-mystery-book-1-1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The first book of my Epic Fantasy series is free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-invisible-chains-part-1-bonds-of-hate










The links inside the book only point to Kobo and my own website.

Thanks.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I totally don't remember if I ever posted this, but here are my free books:

Broken:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/broken-138

Beautiful Illusions:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beautiful-illusions-4

Thanks so much!


----------



## altyler (Aug 12, 2014)

Just discovered this thread--I currently have two books that are a free first in series. Spider Catcher currently only has one other book in the series, but #3 will be out in January with a couple more to follow in that series in 2015.

Arrival of the Traveler: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/arrival-of-the-traveler

The Spider Catcher: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-spider-catcher-1

Thanks!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I currently have two books that are free first in series:

Dark Reckoning Book 1 of The Steve Williams Series (6 books in the series)
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-reckoning-1

Survival Games Book 1 of The Games Trilogy (3 books in the series)
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/survival-games-1

Thank you!


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

My mystery The Saints Go Dying is perma-free on Kobo and is the start to the series! I'd love to get it in front of some readers on Kobo via the free page!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-saints-go-dying

Thank you, Mark!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

My historical romance THE CHARMER is free:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-charmer-an-assassins-guild-novel

Thank you!


----------



## npaules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mark -

Heard about your post via NINC.

Strong Spirits (A Daisy Gumm Majesty Mystery, Book 1) will be free at Kobo until 12/24/2014. Thank you for considering Strong Spirits for your Free First in a Series. Heres the link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/strong-spirits-a-daisy-gumm-majesty-mystery-book-1

Thanks!


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

By the way, I should mention that I read mainly on a Kobo and am finding a lot of new-to-me reads on this thread!


----------



## Mark Leslie (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for continuing to post books here. 

My team (because let's be honest here, I'm not doing all the hard work, it's my team that is doing everything) continue to return to this thread to find titles to add. Please note that in some cases, because there are so many good titles in a particular genre (are we don't like adding more than 6 titles per week because it allows the newly added titles to stay prominently on the first page for at least 7 days) it might take several weeks before your title shows up on the FREE EBOOKS list (we modified the name for customers to FREE EBOOKS, even though 90% of the titles we enter will be from a series - so that there's a likeliness that the FREE translates into sales with a solid call to action - and what better call to action than to buy book 2 in that series?)

In answer to a question I spotted here, we've been using this listing for free titles for the past 6 months (or more) and have every intention to CONTINUE using it (and to make it a bit more prominent)

We are also looking at building tools directly within Kobo Writing Life (www.kobo.com/writinglife) to allow you to submit a title for consideration for a promo spot like this by clicking a button right there when you're looking at it/editing it. I look forward to that because it allows us an easy way to let you know when it has been accepted and when it is scheduled for.


----------



## Demelza Carlton (May 15, 2013)

I have two first-in-series books that have just gone permafree on Kobo:









Ocean's Justice: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ocean-s-justice

and









Nightmares of Caitlin Lockyer: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/nightmares-of-caitlin-lockyer-1


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This book is free, and it's the first in a series. It's done well as a freebie on Amazon and Google. I'd be thrilled to get some traction on Kobo, too:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/Nolander/ZRfA6zOh-0qMT-XNm9WUhw?MixID=ZRfA6zOh-0qMT-XNm9WUhw&PageNumber=1










Thanks!


----------



## hedonist6 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is this open to shorter free titles?

This freebie:
Just Another Day at the Office - I http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/just-another-day-at-the-office-i










Leads into this: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/just-another-day-at-the-office-full-novel

And this one: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/virgin-the-rebound-list-1










feeds into this: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-rebound-list-full-novel

Thanks


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Hi Mark & team!

I'm glad to see that this is still going strong. I love Kobo so much, and have seen great results from all of your merchandising and email marketing teams' efforts.

I'm replying to this thread again because the title I originally submitted, _Amplified_, is now permafree-and the entire series just had a cover design facelift.










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/amplified-2

I also have another permafree first in series, _Raising Dad_:










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/raising-dad

Thank you for all that you and your team does. I am so very happy with my experience at Kobo!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's mine: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/harbinger-of-doom-three-book-bundle
The first three books in my epic fantasy series are bundled here for free.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

My urban fantasy novel, The Black Parade, is available for free on Kobo here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-black-parade

Thanks for making this thread!


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

I actually bundled my first TWO episodes and made them free! 

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/curse-of-the-alpha-episodes-1-2-a-tarker-s-hollow-bbw-shifter-romance-serial

Thanks for the thread!!!


----------



## Celeste Carrara (Dec 8, 2014)

The first in my erotic paranormal romance series is FREE. Here's my link. Thanks!!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/give-me-forever-1


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Mark. The first book in my Miles Franco urban fantasy series is free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-man-who-crossed-worlds-miles-franco-1










Cheers!


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Mark, 

Thanks for featuring Elizabeth's book. We've already seen a little bump on Kobo, and i hope for even more! Go Canada!


----------



## kimberlyloth (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Mark!

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kissed/book-LPesT1BSK0GPaaOBn3IgxQ/page1.html?s=i43H_l7r3EW_ViJITd3CeA&r=1


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Mark!
Here's my first in series free book link on KOBO. It's a romantic comedy.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/payback-and-a-bottle-of-merlot-like-sisters-1


----------



## P. J. Alderman (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, Mark--

Here's the link to my first book in the Columbia River Thrillers, which is permafree:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-killing-tide

Thanks so much for this opportunity!

--PJ Alderman


----------



## NicoletteAndrews (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Mark!

Here's the first in my trilogy which is free on Kobo.










http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/diviner-s-prophecy


----------



## Alexander Rodgers (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi, I have two books on Kobo:

Synopsis

An air marshal on a bank robbery case?

As a series of armed bank robberies spring up in every corner of the nation, burnt-out Air Marshal Harris Fox finds himself thrust in the middle of this high-profile case. The danger unfolds and conspiracy unravels. With lives at stake, and his family in the balance, can Fox solve the mystery before it's too late?

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/corrupt-skies-episode-i-1

Synopsis

A best-selling thriller from Alex Rodgers.
This book saves you $2 from purchasing the episodes individually.

Episode I

An air marshal on a bank robbery case?

As a series of armed bank robberies spring up in every corner of the nation, burnt-out Air Marshal Harris Fox finds himself thrust in the middle of this high-profile case. The danger unfolds and conspiracy unravels. With lives at stake, and his family in the balance, can Fox solve the mystery before it's too late?

Episode II

How far would you go to save your family?

The action continues as Air Marshal Harris Fox has to find a way to hijack a plane to keep his captive family alive as the biggest threat he's ever faced finally reveals himself. How does Harris make the call of who lives and who dies?

An unlikely hero is left to pick up the pieces from the fallout.

Episode III

An air marshal too unhinged to fly?

While all seems normal from the outside, inside Harris Fox struggles with personal demons that continue to haunt him. Can he keep his family and work life from fracturing as he tries to solve another life-threatening case before it's too late?

Harris and his partner Nevin team up and head to Miami to investigate an illegal contraband smuggling ring with alarming connections to an all-but-defeated foe.

A comedy-filled, action-packed, and fun thriller, this is the serial for fans of movies like Bad Boys, Die Hard, and Lethal Weapon.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/corrupt-skies-episodes-i-iii


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Kobo, this is not first in series free, but it is free. 

It is a sampling of 101 different authors from KBoards so maybe you can feature it?


----------



## TammySalyer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello Mark! I'd love it if you'd add my novella _Conviction_, the first book in my Spectras Arise series. Many thanks! 








http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/conviction-a-spectras-arise-novella


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark, me again! I hope you don't mind, but having the ear of someone in the know is a great thing for authors (perhaps a double-edged sword for you) and I'm a bit curious as to how the books are rotated through. I haven't kept track in great detail, but I've seen some books come and go very quickly and others seem to be on the list for months. Is that due to number of downloads or something else going on that casual observers don't see?

As an author, I'm curious as to why some books are there for long periods when others are waiting in the wings (i.e. upthread here). As a consumer, I check frequently for new series to try and get tired of seeing many of the same covers when I'm ready for something new. 

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I previously submitted the prequel to my trilogy for this promotion but it seems to have lost some of its sparkle, so I have just made book one permafree, and the whole series has sparkly new covers. It would be great if you could consider book one for your next rotation.

Here's the link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/foxblood-1-a-brush-with-the-moon

And the new cover:


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello Kobo folks,

You featured me back in June, but since then you've added reviews. I wonder if you might run me again?

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-bring-the-fire-a-loki-story-part-i-wolves


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I submitted back in July, but since then the final book of the series became available at Kobo and the covers have been given a makeover. Hope it's okay if I resubmit for your consideration. Thanks. It's YA Fantasy/Romance.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/minor-gods-summoners-book-one


----------



## E.H. Reinhard (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Mark,
First book is permafree in my Cases of Lieutenant Kane Series.
Kobo link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/malevolent-1
Thanks!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Mark,

My first in the Mystic Cove series, Wild Irish Roots, is free on Kobo. Thank you for this opportunity!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wild-irish-roots-1


----------



## kswalker (Apr 26, 2013)

The first book in my YA paranormal fantasy series is free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/small-town-witch-1

And episode 1 of my epic fantasy serial is free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-voyage-begins


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi and thanks for the opportunity!

Times of Turmoil, the first novel of seven in my Christian fiction series, The End Times Saga, is free for a limited time:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/times-of-turmoil


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Mark,

The first book in my 'Cardiff Manor' series is PERMAFREE.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/search?query=Cardiff%20Manor&fcsearchfield=Series&fclanguages=all

Cheers!

Ruby


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

https://vrcoordinator.wufoo.eu/forms/tell-us-about-your-free-titles/

"When choosing titles to feature, preference will be given to authors with large catalogues (more titles means the possibility of more sales!)."

All this time I thought my book was ignored because it wasn't good enough. I guess I need to release a few more titles.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Mark,

I appreciate you! I actually have _Beacon (Part I)_ and _Part II_ free on Kobo. Part I is always free and Part II is free for the foreseeable future. In addition to being well-rated on AMZ and elsehwere, both are well-reviewed on Goodreads, where the series as a whole also enjoys a combined 4.06 rating.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beacon-part-i
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beacon-part-ii

FYI, Part I has a single no-text one-star review on the Kobo storefront. I have no idea why; it's done very well elsewhere.

Here's my Goodreads reviews: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6505688.Jonathan_C_Gillespie

Thanks, either way, for your time.


----------



## deedawning (Aug 31, 2013)

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-bastard-preacher 
http://bit.ly/1t3ptKU

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fortune-cookie-magic-one-1 
http://bit.ly/1zPdoIq
[/url]
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/desire-london-brown-1 
http://bit.ly/1zqytv2


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Mark. The first book in my fantasy trilogy, The Hawk and His Boy, is free on Kobo. If it could be included in the Free First promotion that'd be great. Thanks.
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-hawk-and-his-boy


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Mark,

My first in series is perma free on Kobo and it's optioned for a major motion picture, through Motion Picture Pro Studios which has been involved in five academy award winning films including: Life is Beautiful, The Usual Suspects, Fargo, and Shakespeare in Love. The first two angel books are currently in development. It's geared to Young YA and is a fantasy (12-16 year-olds):
It's on some free best seller lists at Amazon
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/angel-in-the-shadows-book-1-by-lisa-grace-angel-series/










Can you please add it to your rotation?

Thank you.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Hi Mark.

Never submitted one of my permafree firsts before, so here goes.

It's The Trouble With Pixies, Book 1 of the Edinburgh Elemental series. A fantasy series set mainly in Edinburgh, Scotland. Books 2 and 3 are also available.

Not sure how to get the actual cover up in this post, but you can see it in my signature below.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-trouble-with-pixies-1

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

*Along Came a Demon, Whisperings book one*, is the first in my six-book series: Whisperings Paranormal Mystery.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/along-came-a-demon

I'm glad I saw this thread and thank you for the opportunity.

(In case K-boarders are wondering who the heck I am, I've been a KB member for years, but recently only a lurker.  )


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Mark

If you're still popping in her from time to time, thanks. I have a free first book and it has had about 130 or so downloads on Kobo which have resulted in sales of books 2, 3 and 4.

So here's the link to my first book. So far, it has converted well into sales for the other three.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/few-are-chosen-k-barthan-trilogy-part-1

Cheers

MTM


----------



## 79844 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mark,

Thanks for helping out with this thread, it's appreciated.

My book Before Midnight is the first in my Blood Prince series and it is free. Here is the Kobo link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/before-midnight-3

Warm regards,

Jenny


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Mark. Thanks for thinking of us.

I have a four book series set during WW II with the first permafree and a bundle of all four books.


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

Mark,
Thanks for this thread! The first book in my Wallace Mack Thrillers series is free on Kobo. Would love to have it included in the promotion! Thanks:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-killing-league


----------



## Olivia2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Mark, thanks for the great opportunity. I have a first in series (perma free) I would love to have featured:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/club-luxe-1-the-private-room

Thanks so much!!

-- Olivia


----------



## MelissaHaag (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity, Mark!

Free first in series:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/hope-less


----------



## KDavis (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for this awesome opportunity! I have two first in series perma-free novels on Kobo right now! (Author name Kaitlyn Davis)

IGNITE (Midnight Fire #1) -- Kobo.com link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ignite-midnight-fire-series-book-one










A DANCE OF DRAGONS: SERIES STARTER BUNDLE -- Kobo.com link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-dance-of-dragons-series-starter-bundle


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark,

Many thanks. My free first in series, Dead Before Morning, is now up.

Meant to write to thank you before, but you know what happens to good intentions . . .


----------



## stbende (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks so much Mark! The first book in my series, The Elsker Saga is free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/elsker-1

I really appreciate the help!
S.T. Bende


----------



## Keith Dumble (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Mark, thanks for the opportunity.

I have the first book in a six-part steampunk series, Lady Jessica Monster Hunter, free here on Kobo:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lady-jessica-monster-hunter-episode-1-heart-of-the-empire

Cheers


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity, Mark!

I have a perma-free book on Kobo. The book is the first part of a four-part romantic suspense serial. Here's a link: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Brave-Episode-One-The-Color/book-9X3IJmDcrU-TTXICX2TDqA/page1.html

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Squirmypants (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope this is still active.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prisoner-of-pan-s-desire-part-one-1










Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope you are still doing this, Mark, and thank you.

_Astray in Couper_ is the first book in the *Matty Cruz Mystery Series*. It's permafree.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/astray-in-couper


----------



## authorednah (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity, Mark!

I have 2 perma-free books on Kobo. The books are first in series:
Runes (book 1)-YA Paranormal http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/runes-runes-book-1

Awakened (Book 1)-YA Fantasy: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/awakened-prequel-guardian-legacy


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

Mark and crew, I just uploaded the Black Flagged Series directly to Kobo...had it through D2D previously.

All the best, Steve

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-flagged-1


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

The first in my Keith Ramsbottom series, set in Roman-occupied Britain, is free on Kobo.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i-rebel-leader


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mark

Thanks for doing this! I have just set the first book in my Logan series permafree.

Here's the link. http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/runaway-groom-4

[


----------



## Mark Lord (Jun 29, 2011)

My publication Alt Hist Issue 1 is perma-free on Kobo - see http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/alt-hist-issue-1-the-magazine-of-historical-fiction-and-alternate-history-2










There are 6 other titles in the series published - Alt Hist is a popular magazine of short historical fiction and alternate history


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is this thread still active? If so, my book is free on Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rune-gate


----------



## timstevens (Jul 4, 2012)

Mark, may I add my thanks for this opportunity. Please would you consider adding my book? It's Ratcatcher, book one of the John Purkiss spy/action thriller series. Here's the link in the Kobo store:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ratcatcher-2

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Mark. Here is the link to the first book in my "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer" series:









Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chevalier-the-queen-s-mouseketeer-the-hither-and-yon

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Mark,

I hope this is still active, as I've just recently set up the hex Breaker trilogy on Kobo and the first book is free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-hex-breaker-s-eyes



thanks!


----------



## Aducknamedjoe (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I recently made my first-in-series steampunk novelette free:

*To Rescue General Gordon*

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/to-rescue-general-gordon

And here's the cover:










Thanks so much!


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Mark, many thanks!

Hot Property, The first in my Kerry Romance Series is permafree: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/hot-property-irish-romantic-comedy

The cover:


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for featuring my book! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Don't forget to update your series books on Kobo with the volume number. I don't know this for fact, but I am going to assume that it won't be long before we see promos run on books with the numeral 1 in the new volume number box  I hope so. I was trying to think up reasons for that extra meta data entry, and I like promotions best hahaah!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Don't forget to update your series books on Kobo with the volume number. I don't know this for fact, but I am going to assume that it won't be long before we see promos run on books with the numeral 1 in the new volume number box  I hope so. I was trying to think up reasons for that extra meta data entry, and I like promotions best hahaah!


Oh I missed that. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mark, I've just direct uploaded my YA Rom Com first in series via KWL, so yeah, if that makes a difference, here it is: http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/taking-the-reins-9.

I'd also love to hear more about the listing and how books are found and why some are featured for a short time and other seem to stay on for months. Is it tied to sales data or some metric that's not immediately obvious? Thanks!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Rings on Her Fingers, the first book in my series is now free on Kobo, here's the link, http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rings-on-her-fingers-3 and thanks for everything you do to help authors.


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I have three series on Kobo with the first book in the series free.

Thank you for your help.

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/taken-love-conquers-all
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/caliber-detective-agency-generations
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blue-steele-bounty-hunter


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Mark!

I just made my first in series free. (Contemporary Romance)

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/champagne-and-bullets

Thank you.


----------



## alexandraamor (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Mark,
Thanks for this thread.

The first book in my Dogwood Island Animal Adventure Series is free. The series is aimed at middle grade readers (9 to 12 year olds).
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/sugar-clive-and-the-circus-bear










Thanks!
Alexandra


----------



## pandadays (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Mark,

Here's my first in a series: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ww/books/Empire-DJ-Volume-1/RFaOkgjjL0C9SbY3OeTyjA?MixID=RFaOkgjjL0C9SbY3OeTyjA&PageNumber=1

Thanks,
Wagner


----------



## kygal (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for this! This is the first in my cozy mystery series:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/elections-and-consequences


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Mark!

The first book in my Paranormal Chicklit series is now free at Kobo.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bell-book-and-sandals

Thank you!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's mine



Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mark-taylor-genesis-prequel-in-the-mark-taylor-series-2


----------



## EricaRidley (Feb 4, 2015)

The Viscount's Christmas Temptation is free and the first book in the Dukes of War series:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-viscount-s-christmas-temptation

Thank you!


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Marc,
Just popping in to say that C791, the first book in my Cyborgs: More Than Machines series is free until at least March 17th (when book 6 releases ).

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/c791

Thank you
~Eve


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Mark! Just adding another first free in series. This book went permafree recently. Thanks so much!

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forever-57


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

My YA urban fantasy is free. The last book in the series was just released, so it is a complete series now.
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wings-of-shadow


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I've got a new one too. The third book in the series has just been released so this one is now free. Contemporary Romance. 

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/loving-rowan


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

The Girl Who Believed in Fairy Tales, a prelude to Once Upon a Time Today, a collection of modern fairy tale retellings for those who have already left home.
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-girl-who-believed-in-fairy-tales

Beautiful Beautiful, the first novella in the collection.
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beautiful-beautiful


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Mark,

The Silent Reporter is free on Kobo.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-silent-reporter-hyder-ali-1

Thanks for this.


----------



## David Dire (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

The first part of Newlander is permafree on Kobo,

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/newlander-arrivals










Thanks!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I've just made Winterborne, the first book in my Universe Unbound series, free on Kobo. It's young adult urban fantasy.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/winterborne-1


----------



## Carrie Butler (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, Mark!

Thank you for the wonderful opportunity.  _Strength _(Mark of Nexus #1)-my award-winning paranormal romance-is now free on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/strength-4


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Chasing Charlie, the first book in my Texas Two-Step romance / romantic comedy series, is now free on Kobo, through May 13th 

Here's the link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chasing-charlie-1

I would be thrilled if you were able to include it in your Free First in Series. There are four other titles in the Texas Two-Step series, and this is the first time that Chasing Charlie has been free. I recently got the rights back to the series and self-published the books through Writing Life 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Mark and Team Kobo,

_This Much Is True_ is now FREE in the Kobo store (US). It is _Book 1_ in my Truth In Lies series. _The Truth About Air & Water_ is the second book and the third book in the series,_ Tell Me Something True_, will be out in May. _This Much Is True_ is New Adult Fiction/Contemporary Romance and is 432 pages long (in print). It is a little bit deeper than most New Adult, but has been popular with readers. This is the first time it has been set to be permafree.

I would be thrilled if you were to feature it on your site. Thank you so much.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/this-much-is-true-2


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola Mark, Grand Panjandrum of Kobo! Thank you so much (as a reader and writer) for this fantastic feature. I am finally in a position to add my offering to the smorgasbord!

"The Galapagos Incident," the first book of three (so far) in my Interplanetary War series, is now FREE on Kobo.

http://rakuten.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Galapagos-Incident/book-s9diCtDQKESE2k7P39J2og/page1.html

It is a science fiction thriller, 275 pages long in print. Reviewers have received it favorably and I am confident that it offers readers a lot of entertainment value.

Book 2 in the series, The Vesta Conspiracy http://rakuten.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Vesta-Conspiracy/book-IA4_o92uwkazwIUsjuFa0A/page1.html

and Book 3, The Mercury Rebellion http://rakuten.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Mercury-Rebellion/book-lTq9gozJYkGrxtUVpr7hSw/page1.html

are also on Kobo, natch! (I hope these links work for you. I am in Japan so I can only view my books in the Japanese store.)

I would be over the moon if you were to feature The Galapagos Incident as a Free First In Series.


----------



## Alexandra Moody (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Mark,

First in a series permafree: YA Science Fiction eBook, Tainted.

Link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/tainted-27


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Mark, this is my first free in a series - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/flight-to-mars-1


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

alexandraamor said:


> Hi Mark,
> Thanks for this thread.
> 
> The first book in my Dogwood Island Animal Adventure Series is free. The series is aimed at middle grade readers (9 to 12 year olds).
> ...


That piglet cover is adorable!!


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Mark and team Kobo:

I just put Immortal at Sea up as Permafree this morning. I would love to see it added to your list.

The series is The Immortal Chronicles. Two of the four books are in "publishing" status right now, but should be good to go by the time you read this.

Here's a link to the book: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/immortal-at-sea

A fifth book should hit Kobo in June. The series also props up the Immortal trilogy, which is a novel series also on sale at Kobo.

Thanks, this is a great help!


----------



## SaffronB (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Mark (and team)

Thanks so much for this fantastic opportunity.

My Sci-fi novel Survivor has just gone permafree (it's book 1 of my series), and it would be absolutely awesome if it could be added to this page.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/survivor-38










Thanks again!

Saffron


----------



## Marcus Herzig (Jul 23, 2014)

Mark, thanks for this thread!

Here's mine: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-eschaton-tales-vol-1










Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

The first book in all of my separate series are now free on Kobo.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/saving-grace-63
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-reckoning-1
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/survival-games-1
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/night-hawk-3
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/don-t-fear-the-reaper-3

JET


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Mark - I have three first in series permafree books. Thanks for telling us about this!

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-parallel-series-book-1
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/over-you
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/he-loves-me-not


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

Mark Leslie said:


> I wanted to make sure that everyone was aware of FREE FIRST IN SERIES, a promotional spot on Kobo that we have been able to use to help authors gain some traction on Kobo.
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Collection/free-first-in-series
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Here is mine: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dawn-of-the-sacred-land-the-beginning


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I do not accept VerticalScope's Terms Of Service on Kboards, and have asked for my account to be deleted, along with all of my posts.

If you are here as a result of a Google search, _*leave now*_. The owners of this site are interested only in your possible ad revenue.


----------



## onguard74 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thank you for this opportunity!

Here's the book link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/hell-is-coming-watcher-s-series-book-1

Cheers!


----------



## RG Manse (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Mark and Kobo

Love your site, but can the sales dashboard be fixed so it's not stuck at zero? (Amazon has the same problem. Just sayin'...)

My first-free-in-series title is here: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/screw-friendship.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Free First in Series:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lucien-s-mate-paranormal-werewolf-erotica


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

Hi Mark.

here is mine, first in series free:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/kill-it-with-magic


----------



## chele (Jun 5, 2013)

First free in series:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-and-buryd


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey I have one too!

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-love-that-never-tires-1










Book 1 of the Linley & Patrick Saga

Thanks!


----------



## Michael La Ronn (Jun 17, 2013)

Free first in series (with brand new cover):

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/eaten-episode-1

Thank you so much for the opportunity.


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Help! Could someone in the US please check whether this feature is still operational, and if so whether my free first in series ("The Galapagos Incident" by Felix R. Savage") is there? I can't see the US site, being overseas, and have not managed to get a reply out of Kobo customer service as to whether my book was ever included or not.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Mark! I've been working hard to share my Kobo book links as often as I can. I also have a perma free book, first in the series, for Historical Fiction!

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-winter-wrong


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Sir, 

I just discovered this thread, as I recently joined Kobo, rather than having Smashwords push my books to Kobo for me. 

I was wondering, how does that work? I have books 1-8 in my series through Smashwords. 9 and on I'll be putting on Kobo myself. Would I be able to get my first-in-series included on this, or does having it come from two different sources (Smashwords and directly from me) affect anything?

I apologize if this was answered already in the 17 pages of this thread! Haven't read them all yet..

Really liking Kobo's interface. Joanna Penn's high praise of Kobo led me to try it for myself. Oh, if only Google's upload process was half as easy...


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Mark,
The first book in my Wendy Darlin Tomb Raider series of five books is perm-free.
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wendy-and-the-lost-boys

Wendy is a cross between Indiana Jones and Lara Croft. Her weapon of choice is humor and sarcasm. 
Her special guy is archaeologist, Dr. Roger Jolley. A Johnny Depp look-a-like who unfortunately passes out at the sight of blood.

All five books are available on Kobo as is the box set.
Wendy and the Lost Boys ~ Book 1
London Broil ~ Book 2
Cairo Caper ~ Book 3
Miami Mummies ~ Book 4
Vulgarian Vamp ~ Book 5

Thank you!
Barbara Silkstone


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Mark,
Here is another free e-book that I have on Kobo. Its Book 1 of the Secrets & Surrender Series.








https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/secrets-surrender-1​


----------



## AJStewart (May 10, 2014)

Hi Mark
The first in my Miami Jones series is free on Kobo here: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/stiff-arm-steal
I promoted Kobo in my Bookbub ad last weekend and on social media and saw my first Kobo sales ever. Woo hoo!
Look forward to seeing more on this platform.
Thanks
AJ


----------



## Olivia2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello Mark! I have a first in series (perma free) I would love to have featured:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/club-luxe-1-the-private-room

Thanks so much!!

-- Olivia


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Here's my fist in Series FREE at Kobo.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prophecy-s-queen


----------



## Gen Turner (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi,
The first title in my western historical romance series is now free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-farmer-takes-a-wife-11










Thanks!


----------



## writerlythoughts (Dec 16, 2014)

Not sure if this is still "a thing" since this thread was started a year ago, but the 1st book in my romantic fantasy series is now free on Kobo.
Link to book: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/winter-s-fallen









Thanks


----------



## AllisonGatta (Mar 12, 2014)

Link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bargaining-with-the-bride

Thank you so much!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

_Isolt's Enchantment_, a prequel to the fantasy trilogy _Daughter of Light_ is now FREE!

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/isolt-s-enchantment

*ABOUT Isolt's Enchantment:*

Long before the half-faerie Melia was born in the mortal world, the god Vulcan married Isolt of the Waters. When she betrayed him, the seeds of a great war were planted in the Void.

In Idonne, a young scholar studies Isolt's story, along with tales of dwarf magic and the birth of a malevolent entity in the Void, Umbra. The stories awaken his dream of a life filled with adventure and heroism.

Thanks!


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi!

The first book in my series, "The Succubus in a Red Dress," is permafree on Kobo. And I just posted the third book in the series today.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-succubus-in-a-red-dress

Thanks!


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't see any sign that this thread is still being actively monitored or used by Kobo to change anything on their website...


----------



## Bronwyn Kienapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Mark, I have a permafree book that's part of a planned trilogy. Book two is already up. It's historical romance/fantasy.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/imperfect-13
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/broken-198

Thanks!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

thewitt said:


> I don't see any sign that this thread is still being actively monitored or used by Kobo to change anything on their website...


Agreed. I posted up my free first in a series here a long time ago and nothing ever came of it. A few weeks ago I emailed Kobo Writing Life directly about my free first in a series and they just sent me a link to a form to fill out: http://vrcoordinator.wufoo.com/forms/tell-us-about-your-free-titles/

The wording used in the email was "Once the form is completed, it is submitted to our merchandising team for *consideration*."

In other words, good luck getting any traction with this. Looking on the books that are actually on the free first in a series page, it looks mostly like big names.


----------



## NicoletteAndrews (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a first in series free book. 
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/diviner-s-prophecy-1

I posted before when I went through Smashwords but now I go direct.


----------



## rashad.freeman001 (Feb 23, 2012)

First free Science Fiction: Countdown: The Wasteland Chronicles Book One

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/countdown-the-wasteland-chronicles-book-one


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

My *free first* in my series got a new cover.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey! Not sure if this thread is still a thing, but why not try it out 

This is the link to my free book on kobo. It is the first in a series of four, so far. Book five will be out next month 

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/skinniness-is-next-to-goddessness-lacey-s-story

Thanks so much!


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

_The Silver Shawl _will be perma-free at Kobo for at least the next two or three months. It's the first in a three-book series (will be four books this fall!).

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-silver-shawl-a-mrs-meade-mystery


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Just put up my first in series for FREE... it's a paranormal YA book called Static. It has a brand new cover.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/static-14


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Mark, if serials are okay then I'd like to offer this one, which is permafree at kobo. Urban fantasy with a mythological slant. There are four so far, and the serial will be added to every two weeks. The complete novels are also available for the impatient.

[]https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/concealed-kingoms-the-serial-1[/url]

Now, let's see if I can get the imagage link first time.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Mark
how do I get my KOBO first in a series eBooks featured on that page? My Dinosaur Lake (thriller/Adventure series) and my Scraps of Paper (Murder Mystery series) are both now permafree. My email is [email protected]


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I've just made my YA fantasy book one, White Hart, free and would love to be featured if you're still updating the page. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/white-hart-1

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Lorraine Beaumont (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Mark - thanks for the opportunity. If you're still posting, please add my book.

Thank you so much,
Lorraine

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forgotten-time-ravenhurst-series-1-a-new-adult-time-travel-romance


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Just in case you see this, my novel QUALIFY (The Atlantis Grail, Book One), is now perma-free everywhere, including Kobo:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/qualify

Thanks! (and I also filled out the form too, just in case)


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Mark,

The first in my cozy mysteries is free on Kobo: "Raining Men and Corpses" by Anne R. Tan

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/raining-men-and-corpses-2

Thanks!

Annie


----------



## UpNorth (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Please consider Muskie Attack, An Up North Adventure, by G.M. Moore for your Free in Series Promo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/muskie-attack-1


----------



## SofiaM (Feb 12, 2014)

Free First in Series - *Cat Walk Diaries - Book 1 - Goldie*

Link to Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/cat-walk-diaries-book-1-goldie-1



CAT WALK DIARIES - Book 1 - Goldie
The Cat Walk Agency hires models--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high-it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed


----------



## CliftonHill (May 21, 2015)

Hi Mark, heard about the First in Free series and here's mine. Seeking the Veil is a story of adventure, friendship; and the exciting prequel 3-part series to the Epic Fantasy novel Veil of a Warrior.

Part 1 is Free on Kobo and elsewhere. With parts 2 & 3 $0.99 and $1.99 respectively.

I believe Seeking the Veil is a great bite-size piece of epic fantasy. A quick, easy to consume introduction to something much larger.










I plan to release the epic fantasy novel Veil of a Warrior wide once I have a chance to fine-tune some pieces. I have a book page on my website with all pertinent sales links to make sure I am doing my part to promote more than just Amazon: http://www.cliftonh.com/2014/10/seeking-the-veil.html


----------



## AJTipton (Feb 28, 2015)

This is terrific, thanks for the opportunity. Book#1 in my 4-Book Paranormal Romance series is perma free:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/alpha-s-heir


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

My first book in the Justin Hall spy thriller series, ARCTIC WARGAME, is free:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/arctic-wargame-justin-hall-1

Thanks and have a blessed rest of the week,

Ethan


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I've just recently published my paranormal shapeshifter romance at Kobo. It's a 5-Part Serial and Part 1 is FREE. Would love it if you considered it for your Free First in Series. Many thanks!!

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/shifter-grizzly-part-1

Ruby / Emerald


----------



## KristyKJames (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello...
I'm not entirely sure how this is done but I have thirteen books up on Kobo now, with a few more to follow later this summer. Of these, I have two series with the first in each perma-free. The one I am pitching to you today is the Coach's Boys 1 through 7, plus a companion story.

Listening to interviews with you, I'm not sure how to prove the first book is good enough but I can share with you my rankings at this point.

Goodreads: Overall author rating...3.95 (2,960)
 The Daddy Pact..........3.80 (1,54
Amazon: The Daddy Pact..........4.3 (451) 
iTunes: The Daddy Pact..........4.3 (416)
B&N: The Daddy Pact..........4.0 (95)

I realize I'm not a 5 star author, but I don't think these numbers are horrible for an indie author either. That said, here is the blurb and cover. Thank you for your consideration,

Kristy K. James

*A murdered groom. An unexpected baby. A vengeful father. Can the killer's brother save the day?*

Raised in foster homes, when Jess Bentley promised, til death do us part, she envisioned many happy decades building a family with Frank. But a desperate drug addict in a dark parking lot ended those dreams before the honeymoon was over. Convinced the empty place in her heart will never heal, she's ready to give up, until she discovers their brief marriage resulted in a surprise pregnancy.

All Dan Mulholland wants, following his brother's arrest, is to relieve the guilt that's tearing him up inside. He is determined to help the widowed bride in any way he can, especially when he learns she's carrying her dead husband's child &#8230; and her wealthy father-in-law intends to take the baby.

First in the Coach's Boys series, The Daddy Pact is a sweet, poignant romance about love lost and new, unexpected beginnings. It's a heartwarming story of selflessness in the face of tragedy, friendships, and laughter, with a little mystery thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know if this is still going on but I have a new series on Kobo called "Hit Girlz" and the first one in the 4 part series "Hit Girlz: I was a teenage hit girl" is free:

Hit Girlz, book 1: I was a teenage hit girl
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/hitgirlz-book-1-i-was-a-teenage-hit-girl

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

That's awesome! Kobo does great work.


----------

